# ( المحمية الطبيعية ) للمحافظة على الآعضاء المُهددين بالأنقراض



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]سبق لنا التنويه مِراراً وتكراراً وتنبيهاً أن منتدانا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على وشك الدخول فى العصر " الجوراسي " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنقراض أنواعاً نادرة من الأعضاء يَصعُب حصرهم أو تعويضهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سواء أكانوا أعضاء مُباركسيسيوس – أو – نشيطاسوروس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولستً أدرى على وجه اليقين والدِقّة من هم القابعون أسفل المنتدى زائرينَ ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث تصل الأعداد فى بعض الأيام الى حوالى ثمانمائة " زائرسيسورس "  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع ملاحظة الألوان الحمراء الملعلعّة تحت...اشارة الى تواجد قوات فض الأشتباك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن مع أختفاء مشاركات ومساهمات ومواضيع أصحاب الألوان الحمراء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد أنه ربما تلحق الإدارتوريسيوس بالعصر الطباشيرى أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلو دققنا قليلاً ستجد أن آخر تفاعل من "أدمن الموقع" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان فى عهد دخول " عمرو بن العاص " أرض مِصر ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما أنك ستلاحظ أن آخر تفاعل لنائبة المدير "دونا" كان أيام ثورة "عرابى"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما كنت غيوراً جداً على صداقاتى التى كونتُها ها هنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الذى يجعلنى أطالب بجمع تبرعات لأنشاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( محمية طبيعية ) للأعضاء المتبقين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] قبل أن تتعرض الأنواع العاشبة منهم للأنقراض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأتمنى من الله ولا يكتر على الله ألا يأتى اليوم الذى نذكر فيه العضو المنقرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" حوبوكليس " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما نتذكر إحدى الضوارى المنقرضة – " إيريني سوريسوس "

:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 أغسطس 2015)

مش مضايقني ولا حاززز في نف سي الا غياب
الباشمهندزة *إيريني* 

ومن هذه الصخرة العالية اوجه نداء اليها بصوت 
ال T-Rex المرعب ... :smi200:

لو انتي راكبة المشروع وفتحتي التاب او الاندر رويد وشفتي الرسالة دي ... ارجعي يا اريني 
ارجعي يا اريني لاسرتك اللي بتحبك 
ارجعي يا ام الولة لان الوله وحشنا :010105~332: <--- الولة
ارجعي لان المنتدي بقي حر وانتي الطراوة :471qu:
...
وقريبا قصيدة إرجعي :696ks:
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2015)

ههههههههههه
طبعا انا ابقي اللي ماسك صندوق التبرعات


----------



## اني بل (13 أغسطس 2015)

وانا معك يا ياسر فعلا" غيابها مؤثر أوووي 
يارب تكون بخير 
احنا كلنا بنحبها 
ارجعي ياقمر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الموضوع مش لأفتقاد الآعضاء وألا اللستة هتطوووووول *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الحكاية عايزين نحافظ على السبع أعضاء اللى فاضلين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أعتبروا المنتدى شات خاص بينا أحنا السبعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبقية الألوان دى الأصفر والأحمر والأخضر نعتبر نفسنا فى شم النسيم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## philanthropist (14 أغسطس 2015)

انا كنت دايما بسمع عن منتدى الكنيسة و ازاى هو اكبر منتدى مسيحيى فى الشرق الاوسط و بالرغم من انى مشفتش المنتدى ف عزه يعنى ف اوقات ما كان ف اوج قوته الا انى برضه بحس جواه بروح تانية غير اى منتدى اخر انا اشتركت و كنت بكتب مواضيع فى منتديات كتير لكن محدش كان بيسال فيا لم اجد الترحيب ولا التشجيع الا فى منتدى الكنيسة و انا فعلا ملاحظة غياب لكثير من طاقم الادارة عن المشاركة و التفاعل مع باقى الاعضاء نصلى لكل الاعضاء الغايبين انم يرجعوا للمنتدى و يرجع المنتدى زى الاول و احسن


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2015)

[QUOTE*[FONT=&quot]ولما كنت غيوراً جداً على صداقاتى التى كونتُها ها هنا*​​][/QUOTE]
اول مرةاتفق معاك واقول ان الحتة دى مهمة جدا فى استمررايتنا  هنا ههه
طبعا انا من الاصدقاء طول ولا المعارضين مش تبعك ههههه[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2015)

عايزين تحافظوا على الست سبع اعضاء اللى هنا 

يبقى شوفوا ايه بيدايقهم ومتعملهوشى 
شوفوا ايه بيبسطهم واوعوا متعملهوشى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==============================

لو المحميه فيها تكييف دخلونى معاكم  

*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:*​​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> يبقى شوفوا ايه بيدايقهم ومتعملهوشى
> ​


في حاجة غلط في الكلمة دي :t33:​


----------



## اني بل (14 أغسطس 2015)

تعرف ازاي نقدر نحافظ عليهم لما نكون كلنا كتلة واحدة متجانسة بقلب واحد وروح وحدة نسامح من كل القلب ونبلش صفحة جديدة ويكون فكرنا فكر المسيح الخالي من الضغينة والكره ونحب بعضنا زي معلمنا ويكون قلبنا على الرعية زي حبيبنا شخص الرب يسوع هيك لما بدأت صدقوني ..
حتى لما رجعت بدأت بنفس الطريقة مش عارفة بعدين ليش تغيرت الأمور ...
يمكن لما نحيد عن المسار بنتعب اوووي وبيكلف غالي اوووي 
صدقاا موضوع النجوم هو للمحافظة عليكم ولتشجيعكم كما فكرة الموضوع المميز يا اخي عبود ...
خلونا كلنا ايد وحدة نفكر مش بأنفسنا نفكر بالرب وبالخدمة ونصلي ونظف نفوسنا وأرواحنا ساعتها رح نتغير احنا ونشوف بعين الايمان الكل تغير ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> انا كنت دايما بسمع عن منتدى الكنيسة و ازاى هو اكبر منتدى مسيحيى فى الشرق الاوسط


 *[FONT=&quot]وهى أيامكم دى أيام ؟؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى ماحضرتيش أيام ما كان "روك" ناصب لنا مراجيح فى المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماحضرتيش ( بيت الرعب ) اللى كان فى قسم الشبهات فوووق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان العضو من دولى يركب عربية بيت الرعب ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تخرج العربية فاضية من الناحية التانية [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2015)

*أنا غيرت عنوان الموضوع بعد أذنكم 
كدة أوقع 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> [QUOTE
> اول مرةاتفق معاك واقول ان الحتة دى مهمة جدا فى استمررايتنا  هنا ههه
> طبعا انا من الاصدقاء طول ولا المعارضين مش تبعك ههههه


*[FONT=&quot]أنت من الأحرار يا " كرجس "*​​


soso a قال:


> لو المحميه فيها تكييف دخلونى معاكم
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:*​​[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]تكييف أية ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنقولوا ( محمية طبيعية ) مش قاعة أفراح [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## mary naeem (14 أغسطس 2015)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحق يا عبود*
*هما فاضل كم عضو*
*لا تلحقم ولا متلحقهمش*
*بجد الموضوع زاد قوي*
*في ناس اعرفهم*
*حذقوا لنك المنتدى من المفضلة خوفا من الدخول عليه بالخطأ*
*مش عارفة دا ليه *
*دا بسبب عدم المحبة اللي بقت سايدة في المنتدى*
*كل واحد بقى بحاول بثبت انه اللي فاهم وانت غلط*
*من غير زعل فيه مجموعة فوق الكل*
*رافضة انك تتناقش معاهم*
*وكل حاجة هما اللي صح*
*دا خلى مجموعة كبيرة هجرت*
*للاسف المنتدى بقى بيصعب عليا*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2015)

mary naeem قال:


> *للاسف المنتدى بقى بيصعب عليا*
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]مييرررررررى ناعيييم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]القوة الضاربة الأف 16 بتاعة المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقى اعرف ناس بيقولوا لى ياااااااااه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت لسة قاعد عندك فى المنتدى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياراااجل كبر دماغك منهم بقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ مايصعبش عليكى ...صاحبه عايزه كدة وأحنا مالنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما قلتها محدش صدقنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> في حاجة غلط في الكلمة دي :t33:​


 *ومتعملهوشى*


*[FONT=&quot]أصلها ( متعمل_هو_شى )*​​ *[FONT=&quot] ( متعمل ) هو الأبن الأكبر لـ (هو شى) أمبراطور الكفتة فى عهد باثم يوثف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش دى سوسو برضه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة يبقى هو بتاع الكفتة

:t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أغسطس 2015)

كفتة واف 6 1
يبقي انحنا دخلنا في المحظور 
خلي بالك ليكون فية انفجارات


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقى اعرف ناس بيقولوا لى ياااااااااه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت لسة قاعد عندك فى المنتدى ؟!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ياراااجل كبر دماغك منهم بقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ مايصعبش عليكى ...صاحبه عايزه كدة وأحنا مالنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما قلتها محدش صدقنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


مشكلة بصراحة الاتجاه السائد دلوقتي ...
والادارة مش عايزة يبان ان فيه خلافات فكرية بين اي اتنين مسيحيين .. عشان تبان انها كتلة واحدة
لاعتقادهم ان ده ممكن يضر بالعملية التبشيرية
وان المنتدي لم يخصص لهذا ... طيب ياسيدي

حتي دونا اللي كانت زي الحمامة ومنتشرة ... دلوقتي ماتفهمش راحت فين الحمامة دي :new6::new6::new6:

لازم تنكشها عشان تبان :t33::t33::t33: ... تقوم ترفرف شوية وبعدين علي العش عدل وتنااااام

تحس انها بتأدي واجب وظيفي ... انتي فين 
انا هنا بس مشغولة حبتين :a82:

ايييييه ايام ههههههههه​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2015)

كح كح كح .... هاتشي كح، كح هاتشي... ها ها هاتشي كح كح هاتش كح هاتشي​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2015)

للاسف اعضاء المنتدى كل يوم بينقصوا
غيابات كثيرة جدا وعلى ادارة المنتدى البحث عن اسباب هذا الانقطاع
عن المنتدى ولو بصفة شخصية من نعررف له تليفون نتصل به
وشكرا للاستاذ عبود على طرحه هذا الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2015)

ها هاتش هتشي.. كح بوف هاتشي
هاتش كح كح بوتشي
عِندي بند
​


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ها هاتش هتشي.. كح بوف هاتشي
> هاتش كح كح بوتشي
> عِندي بند
> ​




:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:



فى انتظار الترجمه 


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أغسطس 2015)

منورين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> عِندي *بند*
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]بند ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا والنبى يا معنمى ...دى منبَّة ...*​




[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> منورين


*بلاش الوش السِمح أياه دة 
عايز تنزله نزل معاه ( ياعزيزى ) ...طقم واحد هو 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بلاش الوش السِمح أياه دة
> عايز تنزله نزل معاه ( ياعزيزى ) ...طقم واحد هو
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



المهم النيه ..
دى أبتسامة بريئة :new8:


----------



## grges monir (15 أغسطس 2015)

المنتدى بيفكرنى بمقولة
انتى فييييييييين يا جهاد هههه


----------



## grges monir (15 أغسطس 2015)

بصراحة شىء يحزن ما وصل الية الحال
لولا الواحد زيى مبيقولوا عشرى كدة ومش يقدر يسيب مكان ارتبط بية كان مدخلش من زمان
ناس كتير بتقدر والقليل اللى بيحاول يكمل
لازم يكون فية حل


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2015)

ازيكم يا جماعة اخباركم ايه فى الحر ده  
عندك حق يا استاذ عبود فى ناس كتير وحشونا رورو وبتول وايرينى وماريا وغيرهم كتيررر
 لكن سامحنى انا مش متفقة معاك ان الغياب ده بسبب سياسة المنتدى او الادارة 
لان كتير بتحصل خلافات وبتعدى واغلب الغايبين اغلبهم فعلا مكنش فى مشاكل معاهم الغياب ده بسبب انه فى بديل والبديل اكثر تنوع بالنسبة ليهم فلما بيدخلوا هنا ويلاقوا ركود اغلبهم بيجروا على الفيس  مجال مفتوح مفيهوش قيود او التزام بقوانين معينه ده غير انك وانت متواجد على الفيس هتلاقى الادب والاغانى والفنون كل حاجة موجودة 

مش قصدى اقول واحكى عن مميزات الفيس بالعكس زى ماله ميزاته له عيوبه لكن قصدى اقول ان اللى بيحب المنتدى ومتمسك بيه وحاسس انه فيه عشرة وصداقة حقيقية مع المكان هنا مش هيبعد ولا يحذف المنتدى من الففريت عنده زى ما بسمع الا اذا كان هو نفسه عاوز يسيب المكان وشايف ان فى متعة بيلاقيها فى حتة تانية !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لازم يكون فية حل


*أنسى يا عمرو ....
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


soul & life قال:


> ا
> لكن سامحنى انا مش متفقة معاك ان الغياب ده بسبب سياسة المنتدى او الادارة


*حد جاب سيرة سياسة المنتدى وألا حتى الأدارة ؟!!
بالعكس أنا قلت ان " روك " كان ناصب لنا مراجيح فى يوم من الأيام 

:new6::new6::new6:



*

​


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2015)

بصناحة أنا بحنكم كنكم 
دية التنجمة للكلان اللي قنته قصدي اللي كحينه
كح بوف هاتش آتشي
​


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> بصناحة أنا بحنكم كنكم
> دية التنجمة للكلان اللي قنته قصدي اللي كحينه
> كح بوف هاتش آتشي
> ​



الله ينور عليك  الكلام ده مضبووووط :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2015)

ايوة طيب انا رجعت اهوة 
ومحدش اعترف اني رجعت ولا قالي مالك 
ولا لية الغياب دة 
ولا مش بتشارك لية 
غير ماما امة الله يذكرها بالخير 
ياةةةةةةةة دة الواحد 
كان مخنوق خالص 
لكن ربنا فك الخنقة 
وعايزين الاعضاء يجوا هناكلهم 
مستني الاحباب


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 أغسطس 2015)

يعنى هو زمان كان الأعضاء بيكونوا كام 

 يعنى فى المتوسط ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 أغسطس 2015)

وبعدين أنا شايف إن الأعضاء المخفيين يظهروا بقى 


وبلاش الخاصية دى 


آه كده عشان نكتر العدد


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الله ينور عليك  الكلام ده مضبووووط :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:




أيوة بقى مهو المعنى في بن الشاعن​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2015)

*هذه سنة الحياة 
دوام الحال من المحال
عاشرت من شئت فانك مفارقه
ولو دامت لغيرك ما اتصلت اليك
فالمهم الانسان يترك ذكرى طيبه في اي مكان يتواجد بيه​*


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)

شكلكم مش عايزيني 
خلاص انسحب ...
شكرااا ...


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> شكلكم مش عايزيني
> خلاص انسحب ...
> شكرااا ...



مش عايزينك ليه بس... طب خوديني معاكي وانتِ خارجة​


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> مش عايزينك ليه بس... طب خوديني معاكي وانتِ خارجة​



أنت رااااائع ياغالي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2015)

ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك يا رب مع جميع الأحباء اللي معنا هنا
​


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك يا رب مع جميع الأحباء اللي معنا هنا
> ​



تعيش ياغالي


----------



## grges monir (16 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> شكلكم مش عايزيني
> خلاص انسحب ...
> شكرااا ...


مش عايزنيك ازاى
هو فية حد غيرك بيتنطط وشغال مواضيع زيك
لو انسحبتى مين هايقعد يا قمر


----------



## grges monir (16 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> يعنى هو زمان كان الأعضاء بيكونوا كام
> 
> يعنى فى المتوسط ؟


سيبك من  العدد
المشاركة ياسر كانت رهيبة
فى  السنة كنت بتلاقى فى اخرها مسابقة المليون 
اللى يكتب المشاركة رقم مليون 
يعنى مليون مشاركة فى السنة يعنى شوف كام فى الشهر واقسمهم على 30 هتلاقى اليوم حوالى اكتر من 2500ةمشاركة فى اليوم عزيزى ياسر
دلوقت لو قعدت الشهر كدة مش هتلاقى لب2500 دول ولاحتى نصهم


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


>




أموت انا فى الروقااااااااااااااان 


:99::99::99:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> يعنى هو زمان كان الأعضاء بيكونوا كام
> ​  يعنى فى المتوسط ؟



*كتييررر ...مش عايز أذكر أسماء*
* لكن ع الأقل أقدر احصر لك حوالى 22 عضو ليهم ثقلهم ومشاركاتهم *
* أختفووواااا*
* آدى واحدة منهم هى وتوأمها 
**:download::download:* ​


R.O.R.O قال:


>



*[FONT=&quot]" رورو*​*[FONT=&quot]سكليس _ أيهاب ريكسلس "..إحدى العواشب المنقرضة – موطنها جنوب المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعيش فى جماعات تُعرف بأسم " بيسوسيوس"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتتكاثر مع العشبيات فى محميات خاصة بها وتبتعد عن الضوارى التى يكثر تواجدها فى الشمال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوهدت أخر مرة وهى تجوب محمية الشبابيات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] قيل أن ظروف أنقراضها تزامنت مع أنقراض " بتول يوركلوريس " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى أحدى العواشب التى تحيا على محشى ورق العنب [/FONT]*​ :fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> أموت انا فى الروقااااااااااااااان
> 
> 
> :99::99::99:​


روقان وقرمشة مش روقان بس ههههههه


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> روقان وقرمشة مش روقان بس ههههههه



:new6::new6::new6:

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هذه سنة الحياة
> دوام الحال من المحال
> عاشرت من شئت فانك مفارقه
> ولو دامت لغيرك ما اتصلت اليك
> فالمهم الانسان يترك ذكرى طيبه في اي مكان يتواجد بيه​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لية محسسانى أننا متنا ؟ أو أصابنا الهِرَم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عجزوا أنتم أنا عن نفسى حتى لو وصلت للتمانين هتجوز رابع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إحم ...ما علينا [/FONT]*​ 



اني بل قال:


> شكلكم مش عايزيني
> خلاص انسحب ...
> شكرااا ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله ...حد إجه ناحيتك يابنتى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما نتى معانا جوة المحمية أهون ؟[/FONT]*​ 


aymonded قال:


> ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك يا رب مع جميع الأحباء اللي معنا هنا
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]ساكب سكيب الأرواح يسعدك ويهنيك ويطمن بالك ويهديك وتنام تنول ماتتمنى وتصحى صاحى تتهنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قادر ياكريم وساعدوا العاجز ياللى بتصلي ع النبييييييى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كاااريييييم يا ررررب

:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن رغيف وحته تلج ولتر مية ساقعة شويتين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ممكن رغيف وحته تلج ولتر مية ساقعة شويتين
> ​



هي وصلت لكدة ؟؟؟؟؟
انا منسحب دي فيها اكل يا عم 
ومية مسقعة كمان


----------



## اليعازر (16 أغسطس 2015)

قبل اقفال المنتدى الاسلامي كان يتواجد في المنتدى ما بين اربعين الى ثمانين عضو كل يوم وبحسب الاوقات..بعد اقفال المنتدى بدأت الاعداد بالتراجع تدريجيا .

.


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2015)

ساكب سكيب الأرواح يسعدك ويهنيك ويطمن بالك ويهديك وتنام تنول ماتتمنى وتصحى صاحى تتهنى

الجملة دى بتفكرنى بطويل العمر يطول عمره وينصرنا على مين يعاديه هاى هيي

لو نعرف ان المحمية الطبيعية هترجعلنا حبيبتى رورو كنا فتحناها من زوماااااااااان


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> > الجملة دى بتفكرنى بطويل العمر يطول عمره وينصرنا على مين يعاديه هاى هيي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ممكن رغيف وحته تلج ولتر مية ساقعة *شويتين*
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]ساقعة شويتين ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا اللى عندى ساقعة شوية ...ممكن تشوف تلاجة عم أحمد اللى دنبنا [/FONT]*​ 


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هي وصلت لكدة ؟؟؟؟؟
> انا منسحب دي فيها اكل يا عم
> ومية مسقعة كمان


*أستنى بابا ايمن هيطلعنا رحلة وفيها عصير
*​


اليعازر قال:


> قبل اقفال المنتدى الاسلامي كان يتواجد في المنتدى ما بين اربعين الى ثمانين عضو كل يوم وبحسب الاوقات..بعد اقفال المنتدى بدأت الاعداد بالتراجع تدريجيا .
> 
> .


*أليعازر ؟؟....أجمل لُبنانى عدى ع المنتدى *​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> soul & life قال:
> 
> 
> > الجملة دى بتفكرنى بمذيع وقناة
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > *أنهين قناة ؟؟*
> ...


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > متهيألى الجملة دى لسول ياأستاذ عبود
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 أغسطس 2015)

اليعازر قال:


> قبل اقفال المنتدى الاسلامي كان يتواجد في المنتدى ما بين اربعين الى ثمانين عضو كل يوم وبحسب الاوقات..بعد اقفال المنتدى بدأت الاعداد بالتراجع تدريجيا .
> 
> .


 
يانهار أبيااااااااض

أومال إيه اللى أنا شايفه دا

أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان: 13,060 بتاريخ 02-12-2013 الساعة 02:11 PM
‏*ياسر الجندى*, ‏*My Rock*, ‏*عبود عبده عبود*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2015)

الي بيطلع من الدار بيبقي مطر انة يطلع كلة قاعد بالبيوت 
وانا اولكم 
ههههههههه
الايام سخنة شوية عندنا 
مفيش حد بيطلع بالشارع


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2015)

لوح تلج لو حد يجيبه لينا هنا كنتر خيره وله ثواب عظيـــــــــــــــــــم
والعصير هانبعته ديلفيري صور علشان مش حد يفهمني غلط
​


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لية محسسانى أننا متنا ؟ أو أصابنا الهِرَم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عجزوا أنتم أنا عن نفسى حتى لو وصلت للتمانين هتجوز رابع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إحم ...ما علينا [/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله ...حد إجه ناحيتك يابنتى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما نتى معانا جوة المحمية أهون ؟[/FONT]*​
> ...



ايه رأيك بردي ياعبود 
عايزة رأيك ..
رح افكرك فيه


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> مش عايزنيك ازاى
> هو فية حد غيرك بيتنطط وشغال مواضيع زيك
> لو انسحبتى مين هايقعد يا قمر



ياعمي انت ياجرجس مدرسة في كل شئ ياغالي 
لما كتبتها ماكنت بجامل أبداااا بقول الحقيقة 
انت لا تنتسى أبداااااا"
تستحق كل تقدير واحتراااااااااااااااام يامحترم


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بصراحة شىء يحزن ما وصل الية الحال
> لولا الواحد زيى مبيقولوا عشرى كدة ومش يقدر يسيب مكان ارتبط بية كان مدخلش من زمان
> ناس كتير بتقدر والقليل اللى بيحاول يكمل
> لازم يكون فية حل



مضبووووووط انا معك للنهاية 
لابد من حل سريع وفعاااال 
ربنا يباركك لحبك الكبير


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

منووووووووووورين المحمية ياغاليين


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

> تعرف ازاي نقدر نحافظ عليهم لما نكون كلنا كتلة واحدة متجانسة بقلب واحد وروح وحدة نسامح من كل القلب ونبلش صفحة جديدة ويكون فكرنا فكر المسيح الخالي من الضغينة والكره ونحب بعضنا زي معلمنا ويكون قلبنا على الرعية زي حبيبنا شخص الرب يسوع هيك لما بدأت صدقوني ..
> حتى لما رجعت بدأت بنفس الطريقة مش عارفة بعدين ليش تغيرت الأمور ...
> يمكن لما نحيد عن المسار بنتعب اوووي وبيكلف غالي اوووي
> صدقاا موضوع النجوم هو للمحافظة عليكم ولتشجيعكم كما فكرة الموضوع المميز يا اخي عبود ...
> خلونا كلنا ايد وحدة نفكر مش بأنفسنا نفكر بالرب وبالخدمة ونصلي ونظف نفوسنا وأرواحنا ساعتها رح نتغير احنا ونشوف بعين الايمان الكل تغير ...



عايزة ردك بصدق وبموضوعية ياعبووود


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

سبب استمراريتي هو حبي للرب والخدمة وحبي ليكم والبقاء معكن اطوول وقت ممكن 
كلنا محتاجين صلاة ومحتاجين للمحمية تحافظ علينا وتثبتنا في شخصه 
احبتي احنا بنخدم ربنا مش اشخاص لو كده نمشي أحسن 
بالنهاية ربنا رح يجازي كل شخص لأنه عادل وحنون ورحيم 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

في سؤال محيرني :
ليش بنشارك بمواضيع ومواضيع اخرى قووية بنخفل عنها ؟؟
ده بيزعج وبيزعل صاحب فكرة الموضوع ...
دعونا نكون منصفين ....


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن ارش مبيه اطري الموضوع شوية
لحسن بقى حر قوي الجو اليومين دول
​


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ممكن ارش مبيه اطري الموضوع شوية
> لحسن بقى حر قوي الجو اليومين دول
> ​



أاه وعندنا كماااان جو حار جداااا 
عايزين مية تبرد هههههههههههههههه
دمك خفيف ..


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2015)

ملقيش عندكم  ازازة مية متلجة لحسن الكهربا فصلت والتلاجة ملحقتش تبرد الميه  وانا عطشاااااااااااااااااااااااااانة


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

هاتبعت ثلج حالاً ديليفري بس ممكن يتأخر سنتين معلشي
​


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هاتبعت ثلج حالاً ديليفري بس ممكن يتأخر سنتين معلشي
> ​



سنتين بحالهم اكون موت من العطش :blush2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هاتبعت ثلج حالاً ديليفري بس ممكن يتأخر سنتين معلشي
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]فكرتني يا أيمن بتلاجة ( الأزوّزة ) بتاعة زماااااااااان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أيام أليكس ( لما أليكس كانت أليكس )  كنا نروحوا نشتروا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]السباتس ( أوم دبانة ) – كانت [FONT=&quot]بنص أفرنك[/FONT] مش كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...ما علينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] كنت تخبط أيدك وسط التتلللج عشان تطلع أزازتين ساقعيين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وياسلاام بقى لما كنا نقلعوا الفاننة  ( التى شيرت الآن ) ونلفوا ( الأزوّزة ) فيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان ماتسخنش لغاية ما نوصل للشمسية – وبعدين نلبسوا الفاننة وهى بتنقط مية ساقعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونمسكوا الأزوّزة ونطرقعوا الغطا بطرف معلقة كبيرة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]علشان تطير[/FONT] ع البت " منى " اللى قاعدة فى الشمسية اللى دنبنا *​:new6::new6::new6:
​ *[FONT=&quot]أييييييييييييييية ...أياااااام ...بوظوا أسكندرية اللآت يحرقهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد عنده أيتوها ذكريات عن الحاجة الساقعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( يرويها ) لنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لسه فاكر السباتس والدبانة
ومش عارف ليه حطوا عليها الدبانة لغاية النهاردة
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لسه فاكر السباتس والدبانة
> ومش عارف ليه حطوا عليها الدبانة لغاية النهاردة
> ​


*يااررراااااجل ؟؟!!
لسة موجودة بجد ؟:smil13::smil13:
*​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

لأ قصدي اني مش فهمت لغاية النهاردة ليه النحلة كانت شعار سباتس







ده على أساس أنها عسل يعني هههههههههههههه
طب ما نشرب بدلها كوكا





​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

هههههههههههههه حلوة تلاجة زمان دية بصراحة​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 أغسطس 2015)

على فكرة الاسباتس لسه موجودة ..
وشربتها تقريبا من سنتين تلاتة من كشك في شارع طلعت حرب وسط البلد جنب سينما اوديون ..


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

هي موجوده صحيح بس طعمها مش زي زماان خالص
هناك اختلاف كبير وكبير جداً كمان
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ​


*أيووووون ...هى التلاجة دى 
هى بعينها وغباوتها ولونها الأحمر 
ومتنساش الصدى اللى ع الباب 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> على فكرة الاسباتس لسه موجودة ..
> وشربتها تقريبا من سنتين تلاتة من كشك في شارع طلعت حرب وسط البلد جنب سينما اوديون ..


*سبيرو سباتس ...لو شربتها وأتكرعت تكريعة صوح
تبقى بتاعة زماااان

*​


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2015)

السباتس والدبانة ؟؟؟؟؟!!؟؟؟ دى حاجة كانت بتتشرب ولا ايه راعوا انه فى ناس هنا من الالفية اللى بعدكم  هههههه مش اوى يعنى بس بصراحة الحوار ده خلانى اشعر انى من دور بنتى توتا دا انتم على كده من زمااان اوى


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا من أيام التلاجة الصفيح بعد السحتوت والبارة بشويتين
​


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا من أيام التلاجة الصفيح بعد السحتوت والبارة بشويتين
> ​



هههههههههههه ربنا يديكم الصحة وطول العمر  لكن الثلاجة الصفيح وعرفناها من الصورة ايه هى البارة دى ؟


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

البارة ربع مليم





​


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2015)

لالالا ياعم انت بتتكلم ازاى بس  ازاى يعنى تكونوا من ايام البرانيط والمبانى الغريبة دى  مش اوى كده  ههههههههههههههه وايه العربيات الغريبة دى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سبيرو سباتس ...لو شربتها وأتكرعت تكريعة صوح
> تبقى بتاعة زماااان
> 
> *​


ههههههههه
بيحكولي عن مشروب اسمه أسترا
وكان اعلانه في ميدان التحرير

وقبله بقي اشرب دورنجا ... ومحدش يعرف ايه دورنجا دي الا في الافلام المصري القديمة قوي​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

*





استرا مين ودرونجا مين 




*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


احبيبي يا ايمن :big33:
بتموت في النضافة :554cc:​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قلت ننظف المعدة برضو






*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> بيحكولي عن مشروب اسمه أسترا​


 *[FONT=&quot]" *​*[FONT=&quot]أسترا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دة كان مشروب " الخدامين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستنى بس قبل ما تفهمنى غلط ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زمااااان كانت الخدامة (الشغالة) لا يونكن أبداً تشرب حاجة زى ستها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متفهمش أدب ..خشا ..حياة ..عييب ..متفهمش ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما كنا عيال دأآلييج نخرج مع خالتى وعيالها على سيما مترو كل جمعة كل واحدة معاها شغالتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد السيما نشرب (حاجة ساقعة) كولا – إسباتس – سيكو أفندى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما عدااا ( الشغالتين ) يشربوا " أسترا " ( مُخالفة لستهما )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجمعة اللى بعديها كنا فى الجونينة ...نفس الشئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نطلب كولا أو إسباتس أو سيكو أفندى أو ليمونيتا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما عداااا الشغالتين ...يطلبوا " أسترا "..دونً عننا جميعاً ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتسجلت ملاحظة فى دماغ العبد لله أن " أسترا "..بتاعة الخدامين ...ماتفهمش لية[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى يوم أتجمعت العيلة كلها وجبنا صندوق ساقع مشكل من عند "عم شكلول" ( أسمه كدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزع وزع وزع ..دة عايز أية ودى عايز أية ...لغاية مارسيت أزازة " أسترا " فى أيد مرات خالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أأأأأوووم العبد لله أنسحب من لسانه كالعادة وبأعلى حسى :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية دة يا طنط ...أنتى بقيتى خدامة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خالى وشه أحمر ...خالتى عضت على شفتها التحتانية ..جدتى عملت نفسها من بنها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمى بقى لوت صوبعين ومن لباليبى ....كأنها بتقرّط على أنبوبة بوتجاز ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:

*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:

*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:

[FONT=&quot]ايه الحاجات الكتير اللى انا مش عارفاها دى 
[FONT=&quot]كانت موجوده فى انهى قرن دى 

*​​​​​*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:
*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:
*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: *​​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أستنى يا سوسو لأحسن أنا فرحان فى واحد صاحبنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتقفل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]له موضوع أمبارح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعد يقول : قبل الرد ع الأسئلة ..أحتكم للشرعية ...ظهر له الوزير مَنْ_غلق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودعم له الشرعية ...أغلق الموضوع 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

يظهر يا عوبد انا وانت بس اللي فاهمين بعضينا 
استرا وسحتوت وبارة وتعريفة مخرومة ونكلة ومليم أحمر وتلات تعريفة
الباقي كله حسوا اننا من زمن حتشبسوت
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> يظهر يا عوبد انا وانت بس اللي فاهمين بعضينا
> استرا وسحتوت وبارة وتعريفة مخرومة ونكلة ومليم أحمر وتلات تعريفة
> الباقي كله حسوا اننا من زمن حتشبسوت
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهو بصراحة يا أجمل أخ حلو ...أنت زودتها حبتين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى نعم أحنا " مُنقرضين " آآآه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش لدرجة المليم الأحمر يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نُص أفرنك ماشى ..تلاتة تعريفة أوكيية ..التعريفة المخرومة ما يضرش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن حدوتة المليم دى ...وسعت أوى منك ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت كدة مش زمن حتشبسوت ...لأ ...كدة أحنا زمن سيدنا سُليمان ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عااااااليييه السلااااام 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

*شكلنا هاننقرض زي اركيوبتركس






أو زي الدودو كده





*​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماهو بصراحة يا أجمل أخ حلو ...أنت زودتها حبتين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى نعم أحنا " مُنقرضين " آآآه*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش لدرجة المليم الأحمر يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نُص أفرنك ماشى ..تلاتة تعريفة أوكيية ..التعريفة المخرومة ما يضرش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن حدوتة المليم دى ...وسعت أوى منك ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت كدة مش زمن حتشبسوت ...لأ ...كدة أحنا زمن سيدنا سُليمان ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عااااااليييه السلااااام
> [/FONT]*
> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*





​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستنى يا سوسو لأحسن أنا فرحان فى واحد صاحبنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتقفل *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]له موضوع أمبارح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعد يقول : قبل الرد ع الأسئلة ..أحتكم للشرعية ...ظهر له الوزير مَنْ_غلق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودعم له الشرعية ...أغلق الموضوع
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
> ​[/FONT]


:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستنى يا سوسو لأحسن أنا فرحان فى واحد صاحبنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتقفل *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]له موضوع أمبارح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعد يقول : قبل الرد ع الأسئلة ..أحتكم للشرعية ...ظهر له الوزير مَنْ_غلق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودعم له الشرعية ...أغلق الموضوع
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
> ​[/FONT]





ياسر رشدى قال:


> :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​



الموضوع مش تقفل بسبب مشاركتك الأخيرة المحترمة يا ياسر يا محترم. الموضوع تقفل بسبب تطرق بعض الأعضاء الى مواضيع دينية، و القرار الأخير في إبقائه مغلق يعود الى مشرف القسم - الأستاذة الحبيبة دونا.

خلي اعصابك قوية ومش تصدق أي كلام وتعيط دموع زي الأنهار.... [/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2015)

أمة قال:


> الموضوع مش تقفل بسبب مشاركتك الأخيرة المحترمة يا ياسر يا محترم. الموضوع تقفل بسبب تطرق بعض الأعضاء الى مواضيع دينية، و القرار الأخير في إبقائه مغلق يعود الى مشرف القسم - الأستاذة الحبيبة دونا.
> 
> خلي اعصابك قوية ومش تصدق أي كلام وتعيط دموع زي الأنهار....


يانصفاني دايما .. ايوه كده ... دلوقتي اقدر امسح دموعي :36_1_38:
احلي باقة ورد لاحلي ام في المنتدي :36_3_11:​


----------



## aymonded (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## soul & life (18 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


>



الله على الجمال والوداعة شايفيينه نايم ازاى فى هدووء وسكينة ملاك يا ناس ادى العيال مش اللى رايح يقول لمرات خاله انتى بقيتى شغالة يا طنط ههههههههههه فى ناس كده من يومها مشكلة غاويين جر شكل :smil15::smil15:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2015)

أمة قال:


> الموضوع مش تقفل بسبب مشاركتك الأخيرة المحترمة يا ياسر يا محترم. الموضوع تقفل بسبب تطرق بعض الأعضاء الى مواضيع دينية،


 *[FONT=&quot]لا يا أمى ...الفكرة أن أبن رشدى أتزنق ومعرفش يجاوب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أأأووم حط ( المشاركة المحترمة ) دى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن تطرق للدين هو ياسر نفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه فجأة نط من مقالة صحفية لأحد الكُتاب ...لشهر رمضان والصيام ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و مافيش أيتوها علاقة بين المقالة وموضوعه .. والصيام ورمضان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا مثلاُ واحد غير مقتنع بالصيام لا أسلامياً ولا مسيحياً ( قناعتى وأنا حُر فيها )....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ...مقدرش آجى وأألف فى شرع الناس وأقول ربنا قال :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( اللى مش عايز يصوم مايصومش ) ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قناعاتى وأيمانى شئ ...وشرع الناس شئ آخر 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هنا أصحاب الشرع نفسه أو من دَرس الشريعة بيتدخل ( للشرح ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة أسمه ( حوار الأديان ) ..
افتحوا حوار للأديان فى القسم العام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماتخفوش من حاجة ... لأننا كلنا هنا يا أمى ناس محترمين 
[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا يا أمى ...الفكرة أن أبن رشدى أتزنق ومعرفش يجاوب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أأأووم حط ( المشاركة المحترمة ) دى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن تطرق للدين هو ياسر نفسه *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه فجأة نط من مقالة صحفية لأحد الكُتاب ...لشهر رمضان والصيام ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و مافيش أيتوها علاقة بين المقالة وموضوعه .. والصيام ورمضان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أنا مثلاُ واحد غير مقتنع بالصيام لا أسلامياً ولا مسيحياً ( قناعتى وأنا حُر فيها )....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ...مقدرش آجى وأألف فى شرع الناس وأقول ربنا قال :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( اللى مش عايز يصوم مايصومش ) ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قناعاتى وأيمانى شئ ...وشرع الناس شئ آخر
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هنا أصحاب الشرع نفسه أو من دَرس الشريعة بيتدخل ( للشرح ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة أسمه ( حوار الأديان ) ..
> ...


اوبااااااااااا ... ليه كده ، ليه كده ياكابتشن 
الموضوع اصلا ليه علاقة بعادات دينيه ...
وطرحتها للنقاش ... مافيش ايوتها مشكلة ..

روز سألتني عن طقس صيام رمضان كمثال ، جاوبت علي خفيف ... فالمشرف هنا بيعمل نفسه مش واخد باله وكرتر خيره ...

اوم انا بقي اسوق فيها وانا معاييش رخصة 
إخيييييه  ... دا حتي تبقي عيبة 

وبعدين ايه اتزنق دي ... تموت انت في الاتوبيسات
خط 12 بشرطة ... السيدة زينب ههههههه

أمة يا أخي بتجاملني لانها اعتقدت اني زعلان لكن 
اكيد كلنا محترمين ... لما اقولك والله انت عسل ياعبووود
يبقي الباقيين طحينة مثلا !!!
عسل برضو بس بدرجات مختلفة ...

وانا رديت عليك ياعبووود في معظم اسئلتك لكن اسئلة ياسر الجندي هاتخليني اتتطرق لتفاصيل اسلامية مش مجرد امثلة احادية بسيطة للتوضيح

بس ... فهمتني يامحترم ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> روز سألتني عن طقس صيام رمضان كمثال ، جاوبت علي خفيف ... فالمشرف هنا بيعمل نفسه مش واخد باله وكرتر خيره ...
> 
> اوم انا بقي اسوق فيها وانا معاييش رخصة
> إخيييييه  ... دا حتي تبقي عيبة
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أيون هو صحيح "كارتر" خير المُشرف ..بس مشاركاتك برضه كان فيها "بوش" *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا ذُكِرَ الألتزام ... ذُكِرَ رُشدى ..وإذا ذُكِرَت القوانين ذُكِرَ رُشدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا سلاااااام ... باراك الله فيك و"باراك أوباما"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو الجندى كان سألك فى أية يعنى ؟ سألك عن خروج (الريح) من المتوضئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا على عَبدُ الله الفاسى شرعاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محتاجة قرآن فى أية دى ؟ هتشتغلنى أنا يا رُشدى ؟ [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ثم أتحدى أُمة محمد أن لا أحد يفعلها أثناء صلاته ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا "محترم " ... دولى 17 ركعة فرض وحوالى 12 ركعة سُنة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تسع وعشرون ركعة يا مُحترم وعايز تفهمنى أن لا مُسلم يفعلها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا الكُل بيعمل عبيط ساعتها ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك يدعو عقب صلاته ربنا أغفر لنا وتجاوز عن " سيئاتنا "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]وهو الجندى كان سألك فى أية يعنى ؟ سألك عن خروج (الريح) من المتوضئ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا على عَبدُ الله الفاسى شرعاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محتاجة قرآن فى أية دى ؟ هتشتغلنى أنا يا رُشدى ؟ [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]ثم أتحدى أُمة محمد أن لا أحد يفعلها أثناء صلاته ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


شوف ياعبوووود يا صديقي خلاصة الموضوع
هو فلّة ... ازاي !!!!!!!!
المثل بيقول ...
المكان اللي يجيلك منه ريح ... سده واستريح

:big68::big68::big68:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> شوف ياعبوووود يا صديقي خلاصة الموضوع
> هو فلّة ... ازاي !!!!!!!!
> المثل بيقول ...
> المكان اللي يجيلك منه ريح ... *سده *واستريح
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]الحل هو الجلوس على كعب رجلك أثناء التشهد 
*​
​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الحل هو الجلوس على كعب رجلك أثناء التشهد
> *​
> ​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


بس الطريقة دي ممكن يبقي فيها تسريبات ...

صدقني مافيش احسن من الفلة 
بس اهم حاجة ميكونش وراك حد 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> بس اهم حاجة ميكونش وراك حد
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


 *[FONT=&quot]بهذه المناسبت السعيدة ...نحكى لك حدوتة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كنا فى معرض فى ( جدة ) وطبعا زى ما أنت راسى الصلاة هناك إجبارى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دخلنا المُصلية يا محترم ...وأحنا بنصلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( سَمِعَ اللهُ لمن حَمِدهَ ) دررررررررت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( رَبَنا ولكَ الحَمدّ ) دررت تات در[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( اللهُ أكبر ) دررررررررت تاتتت تتت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنفجرنا فى الضحك جميعاً ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بعد ما خلصت الصلاة ..ألتفت الأمام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا أخوانى هادا والله من فعل الشيطان ...من فعل هدا كان يتوجب عليه الخروج من الصف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنسحبت من أوم لسانى وقلت له :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان أكتر من واحد ياسيدنا الشيخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو فعلوا ما وجدت أحد خلفك فى الصلاة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال : تقبل الله منا ومنكم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت : ( منا ) ؟!!! لهو أنت كمان عملتها يا سيدنا ؟[/FONT]*

:new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (18 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]






			قلت : ( منا ) ؟!!! لهو أنت كمان عملتها يا سيدنا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وماذا كان رد الشيخ 

*​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> وماذا كان رد الشيخ
> 
> *​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


*لآ ما هو أنا قلتها له وأحنا خارجين من المُصلى
مش عارف أن كان سمعها وألا لأ...لأن الكل كان بيضحك 
*
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (18 أغسطس 2015)

أكيد مسمعهاش 


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2015)

*الواحد اذا هو ما بقد فتح البيبان لايفتحها!*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *الواحد اذا هو ما بقد فتح البيبان لايفتحها!*​


البيبان .. دي جمع باب :new2:

ومين بقي ياست البنات اللي بيفتح البيبان :act23:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> البيبان .. دي جمع باب :new2:
> 
> ومين بقي ياست البنات اللي بيفتح البيبان :act23:​



:beee:


----------



## اني بل (19 أغسطس 2015)

شكلك نسيتني ياعبود خلص اترككم بخير 
سلامات


----------



## soul & life (19 أغسطس 2015)

أصدر رئيس بلدية مدينة " كلوج نابوكا " الرومانية قانونا يسمح لمن يحمل كتاب و يقرأه فى المواصلات فى الحصول على تذكرة مجانية لتشجعيهم على القراءة.

شايفيين الناس بتعمل ايه ؟!  لو عندنا كانوا اخدوا منه تذكرة زيادة  واحده ليه وواحدة للكتاب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> عايزة ردك *بصدق وبموضوعية ياعبووود*





اني بل قال:


> في سؤال محيرني :
> ليش بنشارك بمواضيع ومواضيع اخرى قووية بنخفل عنها ؟؟
> ده بيزعج وبيزعل صاحب فكرة الموضوع ...
> دعونا نكون منصفين ....





اني بل قال:


> شكلك نسيتني ياعبود خلص اترككم بخير
> سلامات


 *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لموضوعك ( نجوم سطعت ) فهو مُعاد ومُكرر وسبق تقديمه كثيراً*​​ *[FONT=&quot](*) قبل أن تضعى أسم العضو يجب أستئذانه أولاً لا أن يتفاجئ بالأمر الواقع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) لذلك أعتبرتيها أهانة أنه لم يشارك – فى حين أن الخطأ عندك من الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) المقدمة لكل عضو طوووويلة جدا مصحوبة ببلاين وورد ومبالغ فيها جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أخترتى أعضاء غايبين عن الساحة لفترات طويلة وأعضاء مساهماتهم تقترب من الصفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد بنشوفه فى السنة مرة ولو ربنا نفخ فى صورته و حط مشاركة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول : ( الرب يباركك ) ...فعملتيه نجم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون  نجم هذا ؟! ...على أى أساس يعنى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش طلبتى الصدق والموضوعية من ( عبووووود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفضلى ..[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> أصدر رئيس بلدية مدينة " كلوج نابوكا " الرومانية قانونا يسمح لمن يحمل كتاب و يقرأه فى المواصلات فى الحصول على تذكرة مجانية لتشجعيهم على القراءة.
> \


*أحنا عندنا فى المواصلات ماسكيين قرآن على طول
على كدة الشعب كله هيركب ببلاش
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (19 أغسطس 2015)

اولا تعليقى على  المشاركة رقم 123 مش عارفة الرقم ده بيفكرنى بايه؟؟!!! 
انا اللى جبته دا كله لنفسى يعنى كان لازم تطلبى رايه يا انى ده بيقول لمرات خاله انتى بتشتغلى شغالة يا طنط علشان شربت اسمها ايه دى اللى موعاش عليها هههههههههه
كويس انها جات على اد كده اييييه قدر ولطف ههههههههه


المشاركة 124 بقا لالالا ركز يا حاج القرآن بيتمسك فى رمضان مش دايما واصلا فى رمضان اغلب الكمسرية بيكونوا نيام فكده كده هيركبوا ببلاش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اولا تعليقى على  المشاركة رقم 123 مش عارفة الرقم ده بيفكرنى بايه؟؟!!!
> انا اللى جبته دا كله لنفسى يعنى كان لازم تطلبى رايه يا انى


 *[FONT=&quot]بعت لها فى التقييم قلت لها هرد عليكى ...فعلا كنت محضر الرد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فضلت أنى أسكت وألم كى بوردى لعل وعسل تنسى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجعت تزززززن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت ما بدهاش بقى ...آنى نفسها تسمع منى آنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وآنى مابنسترش .. آنى مابنعرفوش نجاملوا 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (19 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بعت لها فى التقييم قلت لها هرد عليكى ...فعلا كنت محضر الرد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فضلت أنى أسكت وألم كى بوردى لعل وعسل تنسى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجعت تزززززن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت ما بدهاش بقى ...آنى نفسها تسمع منى آنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وآنى مابنسترش .. آنى مابنعرفوش نجاملوا
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



ايون ما آنى عارفة انت هتقولى :boxing::boxing:


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2015)

*موضوع عن عدم التفاعل يوصل ل 13 صفحه ...هايل 
الاداره مبتنكرش ان فى اعضاء غايبين ..ومعندناش مشكله فى انكوا دايما حاطينها موضع اتهام مره فى انها سبب تطفيش الاعضاء ومره فى اتهامها بالتقصير فالافتقاد ..
وكل مره نسأل عن مقترحاتكم مبنوصلش لحاجه !
ان كان سبب الغياب اصرار على كسر القوانين ..ايه اللى بايدينا نعمله 
ان كان الغياب بسبب مشاكل شخصيه او عاطفيه ايه اللى ممكن نعمله
ان كان الغياب بسبب تفضيل الفيس عالمنتديات ومحتاجين لتغيير فتأكدوا التطوير محل اهتمام ومش مجرد كلام ...انشالله قريب اووى هتلاقوا جديد  
وعلى فكره صدقتوا او مش ناويين تصدقوا ف اسباب تانيه للغياب خارجه عن ارادتنا وارادة الغايب نفسه ...غيابى انا شخصيا رغم حرصى عالمتابعه اليوميه سببها انى مسافره وظروفى متغيره ...غياب حبواا الملحوظ بسبب انشغالها بعملها ووووو ...لو بحثتوا عن غياب كل شخص باسمه هتلاقوا اسباب بعيده عن الاداره ...اعرضوا اسماء واتواصلوا  معاها ..الافتقاد مش مهمة الاداره لوحدها مهمة كل عضو هنا
المنتدى فاتح ابوابه ومستمر ف تقديم خدمته وهيفضل مستمر بعون المسيح حتى لو كانت خدمته لزائرين وباحثين منعرفش حتى اسمائهم مش مشكله ..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الموضوع دة مش مقصود بيه الأدارة خالص ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نيجى بقى للجزئية دى *​​ 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> وكل مره نسأل عن مقترحاتكم مبنوصلش لحاجه !
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ الكلام دة مش مظبوط .. بل حدث عكسه فى موضوع أفتقاد مُثبت فى العام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان نص ماقاله روك هو ...[/FONT]*​


> *الموضوع اثمر عن افكار جميلة بناءة سيستفاد المنتدى منها ....*​ *لي عودة **لتلخيص الأفكار المطروحة والرد عليها.*​
> * سيأخذ الموضوع مني بعض الوقت بسبب انشغالي الايام القادمة فعذراً مقدماً*​


*[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة كان بتاريخ 3 أغسطس 2014[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويمكنكم التأكد من هنا ..[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]لم يعد روك ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وكذلك فعلها فى مقترح بتعديل القوانين من ياسر رشدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برضه قال ( لى عودة ) ....ولم يعد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفق معكى أن بعض الأعضاء هجروا لأسباب تعود لأعضاء آخرين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسباب تعود للعضو نفسه ( أعرف الأسباب لأصدقائى جميعاً وبلا أستثناء )
[FONT=&quot]وأعرف أن حوبو ( :t33:[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]مسحوولة :t33 فى الشغل ولا علاقة للأدارة بالموضوع[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]نيجى بقى لحتة نونو كدة فى مشاركتك [FONT=&quot]م[/FONT]حتاجة تتبروز 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> المنتدى فاتح ابوابه ومستمر ف تقديم خدمته وهيفضل مستمر بعون المسيح حتى لو كانت خدمته لزائرين وباحثين منعرفش حتى اسمائهم مش مشكله ..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]ردك دة ..مش مظبوط ( وسأكتفى بلفظة مش مظبوط )  ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot] الخدمة اللى حضرتك بتتكلمى عنها دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى نتاج تعب أعضاء أعطوا من وقتهم لهذه ( الخدمة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل واحد أقتطع من وقته لهذه الخدمة – لايحق لكم تجاهله بمثل هذا الرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا التعالى عليه بقولك أنكم كدة كدة المنتدى فاتح ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يا أستاذة ...بعد عون المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو فاتح ومستمر بفضل مجهوداتنا وعلى حساب وقتنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ولإن كنتم قد أستكفيتم بهذا القدر من المواضيع والمشاركات والأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحلوا بالشجاعة وحولوا المنتدى الى مدونة مُغلقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحيا مصر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2015)

*لاول مره احس ان كلامى موصلش ليك بمعناه المقصود يا مستر عبود  
هو لما انا اقول المنتدى فاتح ابوابه ومستمر ف خدمته ده معناه انى بجرده من اعضاءه ومجهودهم قديم وجديد !!
لا طبعااا المتتدى ككيان قائم ع تواجد وتفاعل ومجهود الاعضاء برعاية اداره وتنظيمها ..
فين التجاهل والتعالى ف كلامى !!!
هو انا لما اقول ان المنتدى مستمر وفاتح ابوابه وهيفضل موفر الخدمه للجميع حتى للزوار ابقى اقصد انى اقول مثلا طظ فالاعضاء يجوا ميجوش مش مهم كده كده احنا فاتحين !
ابقى انا كده بنكر مجهود الاعضاء وتعبهم وبسفه منهم !!!
كلامى كان بمحبه وخالى من اى تجاهل او تعالى بالعكس  
لكن التعالى الحقيقى موجود ف عباره ( لا يا استاذة هو فاتح ومستمر بفضل مجهوداتنا وعلى حساب وقتنا )
وشكرا لاقتراحك بتحويل المنتدى لمدونة مغلقه ولكن عفوااا هو اقتراح مرفوض    
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> لكن التعالى الحقيقى موجود ف عباره ( لا يا استاذة هو فاتح ومستمر بفضل مجهوداتنا وعلى حساب وقتنا )
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ مش تعالى منى ولا حاجة ...*​​*[FONT=&quot]درب من دروب المستحيلات أن "عبود" يتعالى على حد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلامى كان تأكيد على أهمية دور جميييييييييييع الأعضاء الصغير قبل الكبير[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتبع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...لأستكمال العتاب[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لاول مره احس ان كلامى موصلش ليك بمعناه المقصود يا مستر عبود
> 
> وشكرا لاقتراحك بتحويل المنتدى لمدونة مغلقه ولكن عفوااا هو اقتراح مرفوض
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]لم أقترح شئ حتى يُرَفض ..!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين المجنو دة اللى لسة هيقترح هنا حاجة ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان رداً على ماتفضلتى به من تجاهل ذكرك لدور الأعضاء فى البداية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلامك لا يُفهم منه غير ذلك ...مش غباء منى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى اللى خانك التعبير.. ليس إلا ..[/FONT]*​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> المنتدى فاتح ابوابه ومستمر ف تقديم خدمته وهيفضل مستمر بعون المسيح حتى لو كانت خدمته لزائرين وباحثين
> منعرفش حتى اسمائهم مش مشكله ..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]جملة ( مش مشكلة ) الأخيرة دى هى اللى تسببت فى سوء التفاهم كله[/FONT]*
*****



*[FONT=&quot]ثم ...أين ومتى جبنا سيرة الأدارة فى الموضوع هنا ؟؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالعكس ... دة أنا حتى قلت ان الموضوع دة مش أفتقاد لأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا دونا أنتى دخلتى تردى على حاجة مش موجودة ولم أتعرض لها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كنتى تقصدى مشاركة طارت ( بتاعة الكبار ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى (ميرى نعيم) قالت فيها أننا ( بنلَت ونعجن ) وأن الآدارة ( مبسوطة ) أننا بعدنا عن الموضوع الأصلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أختلف مع ( ميرى) فيما قالته ....لكن فى النهاية هو رأيها أو طرحها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتناقش ونبين لها وجهة نظرنا ( زى ما عملتى بالظبط )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنك  حذفتى رأيها ودخلتى رديتى عليه ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم حذفتى مرة أخرى تعليقها ..طاب لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى النهاية لم تردى على ما وعد به روك من 13 شهر ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين ممكن يصدقه بعد كم الوعود دى كلها ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو مين عاد يهتم أنه يطور أو مايطورش ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من ذلك ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نحن نتوق وننتظر ونتمنى هذا التطوير[/FONT]*​ 
******
للتأكيد مرة أخرى ...هذا الموضوع
للتهريج بين المتبقى من الأعضاء قبل أن ينقرضوا 
ليس لتحميل الأدارة أية أعباء
كما انه ليس لأفتقاد أحد 
مع الشكر
*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ *​*[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كنتى تقصدى مشاركة طارت ( بتاعة الكبار ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى (ميرى نعيم) قالت فيها أننا ( بنلَت ونعجن ) وأن الآدارة ( مبسوطة ) أننا بعدنا عن الموضوع الأصلى*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أختلف مع ( ميرى) فيما قالته ....لكن فى النهاية هو رأيها أو طرحها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتناقش ونبين لها وجهة نظرنا ( زى ما عملتى بالظبط )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنك  حذفتى رأيها ودخلتى رديتى عليه ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم حذفتى مرة أخرى تعليقها ..طاب لية ؟[/FONT]*​*مع الشكر
> **[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


اوباااااااااا ... ليه كده يادونا :t7:

ماتسيبي التعليق طالما الانتقاد مسموح بيه ..
والاصل انك تردي مش تحذفي :Love_Lock:

مش فاضية تردي .. توكيل صوغير لمحامي (او مشرف) وخلصت :fun_lol:

ميري نعيم تلاقيها مدايقة دلوقتي ... بس طبعا مش هاتبين ... 

وزي ايريني برضوا اللي اخدت انذار وهي اللي قالتلي كده .. ليه عشان رآي ؟ :090104~384:

وزي اللي عمل قسم الشكاوي خاص معتقد انه كده هايقدر يحلها بدون تدخل الاخرين !!

دا طبعا غلط من وجهة نظري لان اراء الاخرين هي اللي هاتكون عامل ضغط علي الادارة لو خدت قرار خاطئ

الانتقاد الايجابي يعني المحبة ومجموعة الاعضاء المتبقين عندنا نحافظ عليهم ودول هايجيبوا
التانيين ونرجع لقديمو  ... 

ونحطوا بقي الايموشن الجديدة بتاعة دونا 
متهيألي انك بتستخدميها في اماكن تانية ومتأثرة بيها :lightbulb:

سلام وبدون زعل​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وزي اللي عمل قسم الشكاوي خاص *معتقد انه كده هايقدر يحلها بدون تدخل الاخرين !!
> *
> دا طبعا غلط من وجهة نظري لان اراء الاخرين هي اللي هاتكون عامل ضغط علي الادارة لو خدت قرار خاطئ
> 
> سلام وبدون زعل​



سأرد يا ياسر على جزئية قسم الشكاوي لأنه يخص الإدارة كلها، واترك لدونا الرد على الكلام الموجه لها.


 أؤكد لك يا ياسر أن قرار الإدارة بتخصيص القسم كان قراراً سليماً وحكيماً، إذ أن قسم الشكاوي أصبح أكثر فعالية عندما صارا خاصا، وهذا يثبت أن ليس كل ما نراه في الظاهر غلطا هو دائما غلط، مع احترامي الكبير لوجهة نظرك ووجهة نظر الأخرين.

ومفيش زعل خالص .


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أغسطس 2015)

أمة قال:


> سأرد يا ياسر على جزئية قسم الشكاوي لأنه يخص الإدارة كلها، واترك لدونا الرد على الكلام الموجه لها.
> 
> 
> أؤكد لك يا ياسر أن قرار الإدارة بتخصيص القسم كان قراراً سليماً وحكيماً، إذ أن قسم الشكاوي أصبح أكثر فعالية عندما صارا خاصا، وهذا يثبت أن ليس كل ما نراه في الظاهر غلطا هو دائما غلط، مع احترامي الكبير لوجهة نظرك ووجهة نظر الأخرين.
> ...


بالنسبالك او بالنسبة لروك ممكن يكون اكثر فعالية ..
هاديكي مثاااال
واحد عمل شكوي فاحيط به من اي حد من الادارة 
وهو عارف ان مالهوش ظهير يؤيده في الرأي

هايعمل ايه لو قلتوله هوه دا الصح والاسباب كيت وكيت ... وعشان بقي لوحده هايضطر يقول ... تمام وعندكم حق فعلا وشكرا او يقاوح شوية وبرضه شكرا ..

انما لوبقي علي البابليك .. عارف ان ممكن حد يأيده خاصة لو معاه الحق بنسبة كبيرة ... فمش هايسكت وهايهابر

وف نفس الوقت اي ديفوه من الادارة مش هايبان وبالتالي الادارة تخلص من اي انتقاد لها ...

لان فيه اعتقاد سائد ان ظهور اختلافات ده ضد الادارة ويقلل من مصداقيتها ... 

ودا الحاصل فعلا ... لو كانت الادارة ناجحة كانت قدرت تحافظ علي الاعضاء بنفس الكم اللي كان من فترة 

هاديكي مثال تاني ..
المنتدي كان مليان ايام الحوار الاسلامي وبعدين تم 
ايقافه (ممكن يكون لاوامر كنسية او اسباب امنية او سبب اخر) وكان ساعتها غالب الاعضاء المسيحيين علي قلب رجل واحد ضد اخوتهم المسلمين اللي بيحاولوا يردوا علي الانتقادات

بعد التوقف ... الاعضاء عايزين يتكلموا ... طب مافيش اللي كنا بنتسلي عليه ... فابتدوا بقي 
يتكلموا اما في المسيحية او افكار متنوعة وابتدت الرابطة تنفك وتبان الاختلافات والشلل ..

والباقي بقي الاعضاء عارفينه ...
فيه دروب حصل بعد الغاء الحوار الاسلامي ويجب علي الادارة ان تتبع اسلوب افضل من كده وانا وضعت بعض الاقتراحات في الموضوع بتاع "لي عودة" ولغاية دلوقتي مرجعش 

عذرا امة .. وسلام ونعمة ld:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2015)

*انت ترى ان التعبير قد خاننى وانا ارى ان كلامى كان واضح المعنى ولا يحتمل اى خباثه بين سطور عباراتى واكررها ان المنتدى سيظل فاتح ابوابه رغم كل شىء ولا يعنى هذا اى انكار لدور اى عضو عالاطلاق ..ما علينا 
فين رديت ع حاجه مش موجوده ! الموضوع عن الغائبين وعن قلة التواجد وانا طرحت رأى مش اكتر 
ومن ضمنه جزئية خاصه بالاتهامات الموجهه دايما للاداره 
واكيد يعنى مش هرد ع مشاركه تم حذفها ...وسبب الحذف لا يحق لاحد السؤال عنه سوى صاحب المشاركه وانا طلبت منها تحط طلبها فالشكاوى ..لو حبت  
بالنسبه للجزئيه الخاصه بروك ..وانت بتطالبنى بالرد عنها 
حتى وكونى نائب بالمنتدى لا يحق لى الرد على استفسار موجه لروك فهو اولى بالرد خصوصا انى غير ملمه بتفاصيل الموضوع ولا اعرف عن الوعد المقصود اى شىء ..فليه متسألهوش مباشرة!
وبما ان الموضوع للتهريج وليس للافتقاد ..اترككم لتستكملوا تهريجكم ..وسهره سعيده  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2015)

*استاذ ياسر 
طيب لو الانتقاد تعدى حدود المقبول والمسموح بيه والاسلوب كان غير لائق !!!
ومين قال اننا بندى اى انذار لاى عضو لانه طرح رأى !!!!
عالعموم دع ما يخص الاخرين لاصحاب الشأن ...حتى وان كنت ترى الاداره فاشله 
وبالنسبه لقسم الشكاوى احب اقولك وزى ما وضحتلك الاستاذه امة اصبح انجح واكتر ايجابيه بسبب وضعه الجديد ..مش علشان زى ما انت حابب تصور الامر وكأنه محاولة سيطره عالعضو او للاستفراد بيه نهائيااااا بالعكس كونه اصبح اكثر هدوء ده خلاه بيقدم مساعدات وحلول سريعه ومجديه ولو عندك اى شكوى اتفضل وجرب بنفسك  
وحتى كلامك عن انه بعد غلق قسم الحوار الاسلامى تم التركيز عالمواضيع المسيحيه فظهرت افكار فكت الرابطه وبانت الخلافات والمشاكل طبعااا ده كلام غير منطقى ابداااا
لانه حتى ايام قسم الحوار كان من وقت للتانى بتظهر مثلا مشاكل طائفيه بسبب سوء فهم او عدم فهم اوتعصب غير مبرر من البعض وده وارد وعادى ولا يترجم باى حال ع انه ضعف او خلل فالعقيده 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *استاذ ياسر
> طيب لو الانتقاد تعدى حدود المقبول والمسموح بيه والاسلوب كان غير لائق !!!
> ومين قال اننا بندى اى انذار لاى عضو لانه طرح رأى !!!!
> عالعموم دع ما يخص الاخرين لاصحاب الشأن ...حتى وان كنت ترى الاداره فاشله
> ...


من امته استاذ دي !! وادي كمان غلطة :t7:

اجاوبك علي اول سطر ... ليه اوصل اللي قدامي لمرحلة انه يغلط خصوصا لوكان سيده او بنوته ... مش ادارة برضوا ... وخصوصا ان فيه اعضاء معروفين وقريبين جدا ومعروف اسلوبهم ... وهم جيدين في العموم

وبالنسبة لقسم الشكاوي ... انا وضحت وشفت بنفسي ان اللي من طرف الادارة بيحاول يستفرد 
بالعضو بس تدخل الاخرين بيضايقه لانه عايز يقود
الحوار لنقطة هو مقتنع بيها وساعات برضوا عايز
يقول حاجة مش قادر يوضحها ع البابليك (معظم اللي في السر بيبقي ضحك علي العضو) ومعلش
احنا بنعمل كده عشان كذا وكذا ..

ولو فيه شكوي هاتبقي ضدك بس ع البابليك وهيه انك وحشانا وعايزين نشوفك ع طول 

اما بالنسبة للخلافات بين الاعضاء فانا لم اتطرق لسلامة العقيدة ... ولكن فيه اعضاء كتير سمعت منهم موضوع الشللية .. تفتكري ليه ؟

عموما دا مجرد رأي قد اكون مخطئا قبل ان اكون مصيبا ..
واخيرا محاول الاقتراب من العدل سيرضي جميع الاطراف


ووحشانا بجد ايتها النائبة المحترمة :08:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2015)

*خلاص بلاش استاذ دى حتى دمها تقيل ههههههه
اهو ده ظلم وافترا ..ليه شايف دايما ان الاداره هى سبب انها بتوصل العضو للغلط ! 
وحتى لو عضو قريب ومعروف ووو ده سبب ادعى انه يكون قدوه وانه يلتزم بالقوانين مش العكس
مش الغرض ابدااا من وضع قسم الشكاوى الجديد كبت العضو ومنع عنه المسانده لاننا مش ف معركه ..كل الحكايه ان العضو بيكون عنده شكوى او استفسار بيحطه والاداره بتتعامل معاه وتتناقش دون تشتيت او محاولات شعلله من البعض وما اكثرهم ههههههه
بحاول صدقنى اتواجد ع اد مقدرتى ..المنتدى ده بيتى ومقدرش ابعد عنه كحال كل اعضاءه لكن الظروف اوقات بتكون اقوى من رغباتنا 
الشلليه دى مشكله طبيعيه ف كل المنتديات والجروبات الفيسبوكيه ..مشكله متحلهاش الا المحبه والاداره الحكيمه اللى ممكن توجه الشلليه لتفاعلات ايجابيه لصالح المنتدى مش العكس ..
الاقتراب من العدل طبيعى يكون ده منطق احكامنا ولكن سيراها المخالف والناقد الهدام دائما وابدا منتهى الظلم 
وانتوا كمان دايما واحشنى يا سيادة العضو المحترم  
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أوكييية ...نحتفظ بالرسميات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتقدم بأعتذار رسمى لنائب المدير أستاذة " دونا نبيل "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ان كان فيه أى لفظ – خاننى فيه التعبير - وطلع منى وضايقها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]وأنا بانضف ( السبام ) الرسائل المُزعجة لقيت رسالة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من منتدى إسلامى كنت أشتركت فيه من حوال 7 أو 8 سنين أنا ناسى أصلاً أسمه ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت باقرا موضوع ساعتها عن حاجة كدة تتعلق بالأعجاز العلمى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" كى بوردى " أكلنى ...سجلت عضوية ودخلت رديت وكانت أول مشاركة ليا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد ما رديت ...فكرت أفتح موضوع ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكان عندى موضوع يتعلق أيضاً بالإعجاز نزلته بعنوان ( أبو الزغاليل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم ...أن مشاركتى الأولانية عدى عليها مشرف من بتوع الأمر بالمعرو ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الولة أدانى :smile02[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]( أنظار ) :smile02
وأنا ما أخدتش بالى خالص لأنه كان ع الخاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم ...بعديها بعشر دقايق الظاهر أنه قرا موضوع الزغاليل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكدة يُعتبر ( الأنظار) التانى ...بافتح المنتدى لقيت رسالة ( موقوف 15 يوم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا نسيت الموضوع ونفضت ...

و من حوالى شهر لقيت بقى رسالة من المنتدى دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقول الرسالة : فاتك الكثير ..( لماذا لا تُشارك ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم وضع لينكات لعشرة مواضيع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خمسة نفخ – و أربعة فقع – وواحد مرارة
:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا أكيد مؤكد مش هدخل تانى لو أتطربقت السما ع الأرض ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن وقفت مستغرب شويتين ..اية اللى فكرهم بيا بعد العمر دة كله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنين رفدونى ..ومنين ( لماذا لا تُشارك ) ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدرش أقول ان الأدارة أتغيرت لآنى أصلا أصلا ناسى أسماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعديها بحوالى أسبوعين رسالة أخرى بنفس المعنى ولكن لينكات لمواضيع جديدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالفعل ...الأدارة أتغيرت ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالرغم من أنى مش مُتذكر أسماء !!
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة [FONT=&quot]...دة حصل بجد ...
**[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2015)

خدينى جنبك يا رورو الموضوع سخن 
:close_tem
:close_tem


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2015)

انا متابعه الموضوع ده ومش عايزة ادخل فيه ، لأَنِّي شايفه انه قلب زي اي موضوع تاني لنقاش بين إدارة وأعضاء 
مع ان ده مكانش هدف الموضوع او اصله 
وانا شايفه لو مش عايزين الموضوع ده يتقفل :smile02 ارجعو لأصل الموضوع وبلاش النقاش بتاع اداره وأعضاء ده لانه مش بيجيب اي نتيجة 
والمنتدي مش هيرجع زي زمان ، فيه عوامل كتير جدا غيرته وانا شايفه انه مش ممكن يرجع زي الاول


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2015)

رورو هنا بتدي تقييمات
منين طلعتي.. وحشاني بجد.. سلامي ليكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا متابعه الموضوع ده ومش عايزة ادخل فيه ، لأَنِّي شايفه انه قلب زي اي موضوع تاني لنقاش بين إدارة وأعضاء
> مع ان ده مكانش هدف الموضوع او اصله
> وانا شايفه لو مش عايزين الموضوع ده يتقفل :smile02 ارجعو لأصل الموضوع وبلاش النقاش بتاع اداره وأعضاء ده لانه مش بيجيب اي نتيجة
> والمنتدي مش هيرجع زي زمان ، فيه عوامل كتير جدا غيرته وانا شايفه انه مش ممكن يرجع زي الاول


*لا خالص يا استاذه ديزرت ده كان مجرد نقاش مش اكتر وخلص حتى قبل مشاركتك دى
مش حرب هى بين اداره واعضاء ..وانا مش شايفه اى داعى لقفله وبالعكسسسس بعد كلامك ده حاسه ان المنتدى ابتدى يرجع زى زمان بالظبطططط
وعالعموم ده كان رأيك دايما وانا بحترمه ..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> رورو هنا بتدي تقييمات
> منين طلعتي.. وحشاني بجد.. سلامي ليكي


ايون يا هيوف بتابع بصمت هههههههههههه 
تعبت من الرغى قولت استريح اد سنتين تﻻتة كدا 
انتى كمان وحشاانى جدااا يا قمر :*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2015)

رورو    ظهرت 
بركاتك يا عبود 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> رورو    ظهرت
> بركاتك يا عبود
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه اه يا رمسيس كنت فى بعثة 
ولسة راجعة لسة بحط رجلى فى المنتدى لقتنى بتمشى جوه الموضوع


----------



## soul & life (21 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه اه يا رمسيس كنت فى بعثة
> ولسة راجعة لسة بحط رجلى فى المنتدى لقتنى بتمشى جوه الموضوع



انا قولت لو اعرف ان المحمية الطبيعية هترجع رورو كنا شورنا على مستر عبود عملها من زمااان .. منورة حبيبتى ويارب دايما منورانا ويارب المرة الجاية تنورى ومعاكى بتول  وحشتونا جداا المنتدى من غيركم خالى من ورق العنب والنسكافيه وبعدين بليل مش بنلاقى حد بيتمشى بين المنتديات ويحرسلنا المنتدى :new6::new6:


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 أغسطس 2015)

بقول إيه


أنا شايف إن احنا روح القسم أحسن


----------



## soul & life (21 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بقول إيه
> 
> 
> أنا شايف إن احنا روح القسم أحسن



قسم ؟!! يالهوى ليه بس يا استاذ ياسر ما احنا حلووين وهاديين ومفيش خناق اهوه ده حتة رورو جاية وجايبه معاها محشى ورق عنب ونسكافيه :new6: وهنعملوا غديوة دلوات اصبر بس :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ï»» انيفو الدايت كدا هايبوظ محشى وكمان ورق عنب ï»» كدا كتير 
ايون انا لو اعرف ان الفحمية دى  هاترجعنى ماكنتش رجعت ههههههه 
بمناسبة الفحم اï»»قيش معاكى عسلين محجر


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2015)

​اسبكم انا مع المحشى وارجعلكم بالليل يكون استوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2015)

يا عم اسم النبي حارسك 
احنا بناخدوا حقنا بدراعنا 
ايووووووةةة ياجدعان 
ورق عنب كمان 
وكبدة اسكندراني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2015)

لو غبتي تاني 
هجبلك العسكري 
لو ما جبتيش واثقة 
هنرحلوكم من القاهرة 
دة انذار ‍!!!!!!!111


----------



## grges monir (21 أغسطس 2015)

بعد ظهور رورو وتركها الفيس لدقائق ههههه
نقدر نغير اسم الموضوع ل الفانوس اسحرى
ادعك الفانوس وطلع العضو الغايب اللى عاوزة ههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2015)

ما هو لو عبود باتع كان جاب الاعضاء كلهم بس هو عرف 
يفك الطلسم لعضو واحد 
عايزين الباقيين يا عبود


----------



## grges monir (21 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا متابعه الموضوع ده ومش عايزة ادخل فيه ، لأَنِّي شايفه انه قلب زي اي موضوع تاني لنقاش بين إدارة وأعضاء
> مع ان ده مكانش هدف الموضوع او اصله
> وانا شايفه لو مش عايزين الموضوع ده يتقفل :smile02 ارجعو لأصل الموضوع وبلاش النقاش بتاع اداره وأعضاء ده لانه مش بيجيب اي نتيجة
> والمنتدي مش هيرجع زي زمان ، فيه عوامل كتير جدا غيرته وانا شايفه انه مش ممكن يرجع زي الاول


انا معاكى روز انة مش ممكن يرجع بنفس الصورة
لكن ممكن يرجع احسن بصورة مختلفة ولا اية ؟؟؟
ثانيا مفيش امل ازاى
دى امل نفسها دخلت ردت عليكى ههههههه


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ الكلام دة مش مظبوط .. بل حدث عكسه فى موضوع أفتقاد مُثبت فى العام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان نص ماقاله روك هو ...*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة كان بتاريخ 3 أغسطس 2014*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويمكنكم التأكد من هنا ..[/FONT]*
> 
> ...




عندك حق يا اخ عبود. انا رديت في الموضوعين وقلت لي عودة لو اعد (تذكرني بفلم خرج ولم يعد) 
لكن صدقني نسيت الموضوع تماماً ولم امر عليه ولم يذكرني احد به.. هذا السبب الوحيد الذي منعني عن الرد والعودة.. يعني ليس تجاهل او عن قصد. صدقني السبب هو اني نسيت الموضوع تماماً.

سبب النسيان هو عملي الذي يستمر لساعات طويلة. لي عمل متعب للأسف له تأثيره على خدمتي.

لكن أسألك سؤال واتمنى ان ترد علي بكل صراحة. هل تعتقد اني ردي في الموضوعين سيحل كل المشاكل؟ هل تطبيق الإقتراحات سيرجع المنتدى لنشاطه؟


بصراحة وبكل محبة، لا أعتقد.. 

أسباب خمول المنتدى (المنتدى فقد ما يقارب ال 30 بالمئة من عدد الزوار اليومي) اراه في أسباب عديدة لا أستطيع حلها كلها..

لو حابين تسمعون الأسباب بحسب ما اراها فممكن اذكرها لكم. ولو حابين انا اكون انا السبب فأيضاً موافق


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا خالص يا استاذه ديزرت ده كان مجرد نقاش مش اكتر وخلص حتى قبل مشاركتك دى
> مش حرب هى بين اداره واعضاء ..وانا مش شايفه اى داعى لقفله وبالعكسسسس بعد كلامك ده حاسه ان المنتدى ابتدى يرجع زى زمان بالظبطططط
> وعالعموم ده كان رأيك دايما وانا بحترمه ..*



هو انا قولت انه كان حرب؟ انا بقول في كلامي انه نقاش مش هيودي لأي نتيجة مجبتش سيرة حرب ، إنتي اللي فهمتيها كده 
ثانيا ، اي رأي اللي بتحترميه؟ هو انا قولت رأي هنا أصلا علشان تقولي ان ده رأيي دائماً وأنك بتحترميه ؟ انا قولت ان المنتدي مش هيرجع زي الاول وده ليه عوامل كتير ، إنتي بقا فسرتي العوامل الكتير ديه علي اني بقول ان الادارة هي السبب وجايه تدافعي  ديه مش مشكلتي ، لأَنِّي لما قولت عوامل كتير مكانش قصدي الادارة لوحدها أبدا ، كان من الأفضل تسأليني عن العوامل اللي أقصدها بدل من الدفاع ، فأنا مثلا كنت أقصد الفيس بوك كعامل كبير ، وكنت اقصد ان بردو الأعضاء ليهم دور كبير في اللي بيحصل واللي حصل 
وبعدين بتقولي ان المنتدي رجع زي الاول بعد مشاركتي؟ كأني مثلا هتضايق ولا ازعل يعني انه يرجع ، طيب لو رجع زي الاول ده كويس اوي وممتاز مش حاجة تتضايقني يعني ، لكنه الحقيقة لا هو رجع زي الاول لا قبل ولا بعد مشاركتي 
مفيش داعي للتهويل 
لان بعدك روك بكام مشاركة بيقول ان عدد الزوار قل بنسبه 30٪ وقال قبل كده في موضوع تاني ان عدد المشاركات كمان قل عن زمان ، وبيقول هنا انه عنده أسباب لكده 
بعني هو معترف وشايف الوضع كويس ومش بينكره


----------



## اني بل (21 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لموضوعك ( نجوم سطعت ) فهو مُعاد ومُكرر وسبق تقديمه كثيراً*​​ *[FONT=&quot](*) قبل أن تضعى أسم العضو يجب أستئذانه أولاً لا أن يتفاجئ بالأمر الواقع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) لذلك أعتبرتيها أهانة أنه لم يشارك – فى حين أن الخطأ عندك من الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) المقدمة لكل عضو طوووويلة جدا مصحوبة ببلاين وورد ومبالغ فيها جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أخترتى أعضاء غايبين عن الساحة لفترات طويلة وأعضاء مساهماتهم تقترب من الصفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد بنشوفه فى السنة مرة ولو ربنا نفخ فى صورته و حط مشاركة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول : ( الرب يباركك ) ...فعملتيه نجم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون  نجم هذا ؟! ...على أى أساس يعنى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش طلبتى الصدق والموضوعية من ( عبووووود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفضلى ..[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​[/FONT]



شكرااا .....وبس


----------



## اني بل (21 أغسطس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> عندك حق يا اخ عبود. انا رديت في الموضوعين وقلت لي عودة لو اعد (تذكرني بفلم خرج ولم يعد)
> لكن صدقني نسيت الموضوع تماماً ولم امر عليه ولم يذكرني احد به.. هذا السبب الوحيد الذي منعني عن الرد والعودة.. يعني ليس تجاهل او عن قصد. صدقني السبب هو اني نسيت الموضوع تماماً.
> 
> سبب النسيان هو عملي الذي يستمر لساعات طويلة. لي عمل متعب للأسف له تأثيره على خدمتي.
> ...



طيب أخي قلنا الأسباب اذا بتريد 
احنا بنحب المنتدى يرجع أقوى من قبل ...


----------



## soul & life (21 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> طيب أخي قلنا الأسباب اذا بتريد
> احنا بنحب المنتدى يرجع أقوى من قبل ...



وانا كمان بصراحة بتمنى اسمع من حضرتك السبب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2015)

نحط اوسمة للعضو المتفاعل وكمان اللي مش بيغيب والمشارك 
وكمان اوسمة للاعضاء لتشجيعهم 
وكمان نظرة من الادارة للعضو وتشجيعة 
وكمان لو غلط العضو او خالف تنبيهة برسالة خاصة 
وليس العكس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> أسباب خمول المنتدى (المنتدى فقد ما يقارب ال 30 بالمئة من عدد الزوار اليومي) اراه في أسباب عديدة لا أستطيع حلها كلها..
> لو حابين تسمعون الأسباب بحسب ما اراها فممكن اذكرها لكم. ولو حابين انا اكون انا السبب فأيضاً موافق


 *[FONT=&quot] ما هو أنا مش بيغظنى فيك غير الأدب الجَم اللى أنت فيه دة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يا اخى أدينى فرصة نتعاركو معاك شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لأ مش أنت السبب أكيد فيه أسباب مُجمعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعضها قابل للحل وآخر صعب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين نسمعك بأختصار أسباب خمول المنتدى لأنك أقرب واحد لهذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مبدئياً الأول عين واحد يكون مسئول عن مراسلة الأعضاء المختفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشخص دة يرسل رسائل جماعية على إيميلات الأعضاء بأسم المنتدى وبأسمك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محتاجين شخص يحتوى الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش شايف غير ( أيمن ) اللى يصلح لهذه المهمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوعى تكون ناسى ان عندك مشرف أسمه أيمن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أوعى تقولى ( لى عودة ) 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يتبقى لى أن أرمى الكرة فى ملعب نائب المدير دونا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلمتين منك  لـ " ميرى نعيم " – مافيهمش دبلوماسية ...م القلب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سطر واحد منك أو من روك يرجع " أم الولة " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رسالة منك لـ " ماريا أونلى " هترجع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أحنا بنقول ان الأدارة هى السبب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أثبتى لنا بقى أنكم مش السبب [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو انا قولت انه كان حرب؟ انا بقول في كلامي انه نقاش مش هيودي لأي نتيجة مجبتش سيرة حرب ، إنتي اللي فهمتيها كده
> ثانيا ، اي رأي اللي بتحترميه؟ هو انا قولت رأي هنا أصلا علشان تقولي ان ده رأيي دائماً وأنك بتحترميه ؟ انا قولت ان المنتدي مش هيرجع زي الاول وده ليه عوامل كتير ، إنتي بقا فسرتي العوامل الكتير ديه علي اني بقول ان الادارة هي السبب وجايه تدافعي  ديه مش مشكلتي ، لأَنِّي لما قولت عوامل كتير مكانش قصدي الادارة لوحدها أبدا ، كان من الأفضل تسأليني عن العوامل اللي أقصدها بدل من الدفاع ، فأنا مثلا كنت أقصد الفيس بوك كعامل كبير ، وكنت اقصد ان بردو الأعضاء ليهم دور كبير في اللي بيحصل واللي حصل
> وبعدين بتقولي ان المنتدي رجع زي الاول بعد مشاركتي؟ كأني مثلا هتضايق ولا ازعل يعني انه يرجع ، طيب لو رجع زي الاول ده كويس اوي وممتاز مش حاجة تتضايقني يعني ، لكنه الحقيقة لا هو رجع زي الاول لا قبل ولا بعد مشاركتي
> مفيش داعي للتهويل
> ...


اه فعلا انا فهمتها كده من كلامك 
انا متابعه الموضوع ده ومش عايزة ادخل فيه ، لأَنِّي شايفه انه قلب زي اي موضوع تاني لنقاش بين إدارة وأعضاء 
مع ان ده مكانش هدف الموضوع او اصله 
وانا شايفه لو مش عايزين الموضوع ده يتقفل  ارجعو لأصل الموضوع وبلاش النقاش بتاع اداره وأعضاء ده لانه مش بيجيب اي نتيجة 
والمنتدي مش هيرجع زي زمان ، فيه عوامل كتير جدا غيرته وانا شايفه انه مش ممكن يرجع زي الاول
*####قلب وقولك انه هيتقفل اوحى لى انك شوفتى الحوار ع انها حرب  
ولما تقولى انك شايفه ان المنتدى مش هيرجع زى ما كان ده بالنسبه لى اسمه رأى .،،
ولو كنتى اخدتى بالك انا قبل روك ف مشاركتى برضه اتكلمت عن المشكله ،،يعنى محدش فينا انكر وجودها حتى لو اختلفنا ف رؤيتنا للاسباب
وليه شوفتى انى بدافع !!وكمان تهويل !!!!
تبقى مفهمتيش قصدى بالتعليق ع كلامك ..يلا ما علينا ..خلينا نتابع الموضوع افضل :flowers:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> يلا ما علينا ..خلينا نتابع الموضوع افضل :flowers:*


*نتابع ....*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يتبقى لى أن أرمى الكرة فى ملعب نائب المدير دونا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلمتين منك  لـ " ميرى نعيم " – مافيهمش دبلوماسية ...م القلب*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]سطر واحد منك أو من روك يرجع " أم الولة " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رسالة منك لـ " ماريا أونلى " هترجع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أحنا بنقول ان الأدارة هى السبب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أثبتى لنا بقى أنكم مش السبب [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*على فكره يا استاذ عبود انا فعلا امبارح طلبت من مارى نتكلم بخصوص اسباب حذف مشاركتها وهى رفضت ..احنا اصلا مفيش موقف بيننا ولا حتى اى تعامل سابق وده حتى كان مخلينى مستغربه تحاملها الكبير ف كلامها امبارح 
بس انتوا مقولتوش ان الاداره هى السبب :new6::new6::new6:*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

*أفكرك باللى قولتيه *​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *ا
> 
> ومن ضمنه جزئية خاصه بالاتهامات الموجهه دايما للاداره
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

*معنى كدة أنتى اللى رديتى عن أتهام 
لم نوجه نهائيا هنا
وطلبتى من صاحبة المشاركة تروح تشتكى
وطلبتى منى أنا ( مالكش دعوة )
أوكييييية
فين بقى - نتكلم بخصوص الحذف ؟؟؟؟
وبعدين تجاهلتى أسمين تانيين مع ميرى 
مقصودة وألا أستعجال ؟!
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2015)

*ده كلامى انا ..انا بتكلم عليكوا انتوا قلتوا محدش اتهم الاداره بشىء
وانا اما حطيت رأيى اتكلمت بصوره عامه عن المشكله واراء اتقالت قبل كده يعنى مش شرط فالموضوع ده
انا عمرى ما اقولك او اقول لحد (مالكش دعوه ) كل اللى طلبته ان صاحب اى مشاركه محذوفه هو اللى يجىي يسأل عن سبب الحذف وده منعاا للمشاكل ..
وبعدين لو دخلت بروفايلى او بروفايل مارى هتلاقى حوار بطلب منها فتح موضوع فالشكاوى علشان نتكلم وهى رفضت وردها كان غريب 
مش فاهمه تجاهلت مين ! *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> وبعدين لو دخلت بروفايلى او بروفايل مارى هتلاقى حوار بطلب منها فتح موضوع فالشكاوى علشان نتكلم وهى رفضت وردها كان غريب
> مش فاهمه تجاهلت مين ! *


 *[FONT=&quot]وأية لازمة الشكاوى أصلاً ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولية التعنت الأدارى دة ؟ مش مستاهلة خاااالص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فين المحبة اللى بتعلميها لنا ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تجاهلتى دول
:download::download:
[/FONT]*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سطر واحد منك أو من روك يرجع " أم الولة " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]رسالة منك لـ " ماريا أونلى " هترجع [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]باقولك أمام الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أيدك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( بكلمتين حلوين ) ترجعى لنا تلات عضوات كتبت أسمائهن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتانى أهم ( إيرينى – ماريا – وميرى نعيم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبك بقى من بينك وبينها حاجة أو بينك وبين أى حد حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل نتوقع منك أستجابة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

الإدارة كويسة اووي ورائعة وبقولها مش مجاملة ومش الادارة السبب كلنا السبب ؟؟؟
ياعبود انا ما طلبت رأيك بموضوع النجوم طلبته في موضوع آخر على كل احترم رأيك فيه 
وبالنهاية الموضوع للرب مش لجورجينا او الادارة او غيره للرب وبس ...


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

لو مكرر موضوع النجوم يا دونا الغالية احذفيه خلي عبود يرتاح ....
بيهمني راحة اخوتي ومايكونوا مضايقين ...
تحياتي عبود


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

> تعرف ازاي نقدر نحافظ عليهم لما نكون كلنا كتلة واحدة متجانسة بقلب واحد وروح وحدة نسامح من كل القلب ونبلش صفحة جديدة ويكون فكرنا فكر المسيح الخالي من الضغينة والكره ونحب بعضنا زي معلمنا ويكون قلبنا على الرعية زي حبيبنا شخص الرب يسوع هيك لما بدأت صدقوني ..
> حتى لما رجعت بدأت بنفس الطريقة مش عارفة بعدين ليش تغيرت الأمور ...
> يمكن لما نحيد عن المسار بنتعب اوووي وبيكلف غالي اوووي
> صدقاا موضوع النجوم هو للمحافظة عليكم ولتشجيعكم كما فكرة الموضوع المميز يا اخي عبود ...
> خلونا كلنا ايد وحدة نفكر مش بأنفسنا نفكر بالرب وبالخدمة ونصلي ونظف نفوسنا وأرواحنا ساعتها رح نتغير احنا ونشوف بعين الايمان الكل تغير ...



هي المشاركة اللي كان بدي ياك تجاوب عليها بصدق وموضوعية مش النجوم 
ينحذف مش مهم مع انه صدقااا للرب وحتى لو مكرر بس بنكهة روحية خالصة تشجيعية 
احذفيه يادونا عشان يرتاح اخونا عبوود 
مش مشكلة خلص ...
مع اني رح ازعل على تعبي وخدمتي للرب بس خلص احذفيه طالما عامل مشكلة ومضايق اخي عبود


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ده كلامى انا ..انا بتكلم عليكوا انتوا قلتوا محدش اتهم الاداره بشىء
> وانا اما حطيت رأيى اتكلمت بصوره عامه عن المشكله واراء اتقالت قبل كده يعنى مش شرط فالموضوع ده
> انا عمرى ما اقولك او اقول لحد (مالكش دعوه ) كل اللى طلبته ان صاحب اى مشاركه محذوفه هو اللى يجىي يسأل عن سبب الحذف وده منعاا للمشاكل ..
> وبعدين لو دخلت بروفايلى او بروفايل مارى هتلاقى حوار بطلب منها فتح موضوع فالشكاوى علشان نتكلم وهى رفضت وردها كان غريب
> مش فاهمه تجاهلت مين ! *



الأخت دونا عمرها ماتجاهلت حد كانت مميزة بكل شئ بخدمتها ووفاءها وحبها للجميع 
وكلنا بنثق بيها لأن ربنا لم يضعها عبثا لأنه عارف مين دونا من الداخل والخارج ......
انا بحبك يادونا وبثق فيكِ انتي واخي ماي روك وماما أمة ....
بحترمكم جداااااا


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وأية لازمة الشكاوى أصلاً ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولية التعنت الأدارى دة ؟ مش مستاهلة خاااالص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فين المحبة اللى بتعلميها لنا ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تجاهلتى دول
> :download::download:
> [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]باقولك أمام الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أيدك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( بكلمتين حلوين ) ترجعى لنا تلات عضوات كتبت أسمائهن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتانى أهم ( إيرينى – ماريا – وميرى نعيم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبك بقى من بينك وبينها حاجة أو بينك وبين أى حد حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل نتوقع منك أستجابة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



هي المواضيع خاصة بين الادارة وبين العضو 
لايحق لأي حد التدخل بينهم 
اذا الموضوع الك شخصياا ساعتها يحق لك 
احنا هدفنا  نحافظ عليكم زي ما بتقول ويرجع منتدانا أفضل ...
اترك الموضوع لأصحابه ...وخليك بموضوعك كيف نحافظ على بعضنا البعض


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

> شكراً يا آنى على إهتمامك ومجاملتك الرقيقة ، وصدقينى ما فيش حد احلى منك بذكائك وفهمك وإبداعك بالمواضيع ومحبتك لكل الأعضاء ،
> وحقيقى بجد أنتى التى تستحقين لقب " نجمة المنتدى " على نشاطك الذى تقومين به واللى بشوفة بجميع الأقسام
> 
> بس انا بفكرك انه سبق لى رفض ذِكر إسمى بهذا الموضوع قبل ذلك برسالتك الخاصة
> ...



مش حلوو تقول كلام زي اهانة يا اخي عبود اللي مابيدخل الموضوع 
انا زعلت بس ما اعتبرتها  اهانة ... زعلت بسبب انه الموضوع تشجيعي عشان نتشجع بعضنا البعض ...
وعبارة مشاركات صفر عبارة خاطئة ماحدن مشاركاته زيروو ذكرتهم عشان مش يحس حد أقل من التاني كلنا زي بعض ...
ورح انقلك ليش زعلت من ديزرت ..


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

> ازيك يا اني ، شكرًا علي الدعوة وعلي الكلام الحلو اللي كتبتيه عني ، بس معلش مش هقدر اكمل في الموضوع سامحيني اوي ، بس فعلا مش هقدر أرد علي الاسئله ، بليز تعفيني من الموضوع ده ، وانا آسفة بجد



ليش بتعتذري عن الموضوع ده ؟؟؟
وباقي المواضيع لاء؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن افهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2015)

كتابتها زعلتني عشان هيك كتبت الها ...
يعني في ايه الموضوع ..
الكل دخل دون ما أبعث برسالة خاصة شئ بسيط تشجيعي...
الي بيدخل رح يدخل يشارك للتشجيع مش الي عشان هيك زعلت مش اهانة 
كثثير من المواضيع مش بيدخل حد فيها وما بقول اي شئ لا اهانة ولاحاجة وبتابع لحبي للرب ...
كفاية زعلتوني ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]عايز أوضح شئ مهم جداً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليست لى مصالح شخصية مع أحد هنا ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه فرق كبيررررر أنك تدافع عن (حق) وتدافع عن (أشخاص)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

ماى روك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنسان مُهذب وصريح وواضح وأحترمت صراحته ووضوحه جداَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرح ظروف عمله وأنا ( شخصياً ) أستوعبت ما يقوله لأننى مررت بهذه التجربة ولا زلت ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

دونا نبيل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صديقة – ليها حقوق عليا –  ورفضت بشدة أنها تترك المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تشهد بذلك ..و (حوبو) تشهد لأنى كنت فاتح خط ساخن معاها أثناء الأزمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأستاذ / صوت صارخ  - وقفت بشدة ضد تركه المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفتحت موضوع له – ونالنى ما نالنى من الأعضاء أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
أيمن نفس الشئ عندما علت ضده المضايقات ( موضوع جبل قاف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]...إيرينى ..كذلك ...والآن ميرى نعيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومع أن البعض وصفنى بسفير جهنم فى أحد المواضيع المُشابهة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنى أنحاز الى الحق ..فلست مع أحد ضد أحد  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
دعونا نترك الرسميات والقوانين الجامدة ونتعامل ( بمحبة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما حدث لى مع ( مولكا ) سأضعه لكم الآن ...
لعلى أستطيع تقريب الفكرة[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]معروف الأزمة بينى وبين المشرف ( مولكا مولكان ) أترفدت بسببها 34 يوم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لما عدت ...دخلت مرة أخرى فى القسم عنده ...هزرت معاه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حذرنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...هزرت ...راح محذرنى تاااانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت ما بدهاش بقى ...دخلت له ع الخاص ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لية  كدة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخدنا وأدينا مع بعض – فهمت منه – أنه لا يميل الى المزاح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يستخدم ولا يستوعب ألفاظاً مثل ( يابا ) ( ياعمنا ) ...ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مما يستخدمها المصريون ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تمام يا مولكا – مكنتش أعرف – باعتذر لك – حبيت أخفف لهجة الحديث بينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فرد على – لا داعى للأعتذار نهائياً – أنا كمان فهمتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وجرى بيننا حديث ودى جداً أستغرق أربعة مراسلات تقريباً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالفعل لقيته عكس التحذيرين من تلقاء نفسه – بالرغم من أننى لم أطلب منه ذلك –[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا كان غرضى نهائياً رفع التحذير – ما يهمنيش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن زال سوء التفاهم بيننا بمجرد تبادل الحديث ووجهات النظر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و من غير شكاوى 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا زلت أطمع فى محبة دونا نبيل التى أعرفها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلمات قليلة منك تُعيد لنا عضوات نفتقد وجودهن بيننا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 أغسطس 2015)

أستاذ عبود ..
حضرتك شخص محترم جدا واهدافك نبيلة ..
بس معلش فى مواضيع وأمور لازم يكون فيها تعامل أدارى ..
لظبط الأمور فقط والسيطرة عليها عشان ماتخرجش عن مقصدها ..
وعمر ماهيكون هدف أى شخص من الأدارة هدفه أنه يزعل حد أو يطفشه لأن الأمر فى الأول والأخر بالنسبة له خدمة فقط ..
مفيش مشكلة خالص لو أنا مقصر أو غلط فى حاجة تقولى انت غلطان فى كذا وكذا مش تسيب الكان وتمشى ..
ومش موضوع حذف مشاركة ولا موضوع هو اللى يخلينى أسيب المنتدي مينفعش أدى لنفسي ان معايا الحق المطلق ولو اتحذفلى مشاركة تبقي اهانة لكرامتي ..
لا حذف المشاركة او الموضوع اما فيها حاجة غلط او مش مكانها او هاتعمل مشكلة وفي الغالب بيبقي في رسالة ع الخاص بسبب الحذف ..
ولو شايفني ظالمك مفيش اسهل من انك تعمل موضوع في الشكاوي او تبعت رسالة لروك وهو بيتصرف ..
لكن لو اتعاملنا باسلوب الزعل وان كل ما يحصل موقف اسيب المكان وامشي ! 
حاجة مش كويسة في نظري ..


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أغسطس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> بس معلش فى مواضيع وأمور لازم يكون فيها* تعامل أدارى* ..


 *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك على رسالتك ...وبالفعل الموضوع عندى مش مشاركة أتحذفت*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش هتكلم تانى ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت سطر واحد يرجع أعضاء[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2015)

طيب ايرينى ومفهوم او متوقع غيابها ممكن يكون بسبب ايه
ومارى نعيم عرفت من حذف مشاركة مع انى معترضة تماما على فكرة انسحابها لاى سبب كان
انما ماريا بقا دى اللى متفاجئة بيها هو حصل حاجة مع ماريا؟!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> انما ماريا بقا دى اللى متفاجئة بيها هو حصل حاجة مع ماريا؟!


 *[FONT=&quot]مش بناقش دة زعلان من أية ودة زعلان من أية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش باهاجم الأدارة ولا باقول أن هى السبب

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" ماريا أونلى " راسلوها وأنتوا تعرفوا ..أنا معرفش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو لاحظتى ماجبتش سيرة (شقاوة)-(وايت)-(نيفين)-(رانيا)-(خادم البتول)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليييييية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه لا يصلح معهم أقتراح السطر الواحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفيه (عياد) و( ألكسندر_شاى ) الذى وصفنى بالأبن الضال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه ناس أقرب ليهم منى – جربوا معاهم ...يمكن[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أنا أقترحت أقتراح ..ماتجربوه !! 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## mary naeem (22 أغسطس 2015)

فيه نقطة واجب التوضيح

للناس إللي داخلية منتقضه أني هسيب المنتدى بسبب مشاركة​


انا مش زعلانه اني اتخذفت لي مشاركة

لا 

ممكن تسألوا ماما أمة

والمشرفة مونيكا

حذفوا مواضيع مش مشاركات

والناس الف شكر ليهم بعتوا على الخاص سبب الحذف

وانا كان ردي 

اللي انتم شيفينه اعملوا 

الموضوع بسيط جدا

لما تحس ان حد بيحترمك وبيقدرك

لكن اللي اتخذف دا مش مشاركة

دا كان رأي الشخصي في الموضوع

وكان ردي لا يوجد به أي لفظ خارج او أي شيء

بما انكم غير قابلين للحوار ليه سبتوا الموضوع من الاصل

فين ابسط حقوق أي عضو انه يتكلم

هو الكلام ممنوع 

فين احترام آراء الغير

والغريب في الموضوع ان فيه مشاركات بتؤكد اتهامات لناس معينة وبالاسماء 

ولكنها موجودة

يبقى الفكرة مش مشاركة 

الفكرة اني غير مرغوب بي في المنتدى 

يبقى خلاص ماشي (هأرحل)

أنا في انتظار رسالة ماي روك ودا طلبه ​


وبجد انتم كلهم هتوحشوني

واكيد هطمن عليكم

باي طريقة​


وباشكر كل واحد بعت او سأل

ألف شكر ليكم​


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2015)

بصى يا مارى انا ضد مبدا الانسحاب ده بسبب حذف او حتى معاملة قاسية من احد الاخوات ده لو افترضنا انه حصل ليه بقا لانه حضرتك وحضرتى وكلنا اعضاء  يعنى ايه اعضاء يعنى بالضبط كده زى جسد الانسان هو مش عبارة عن بضعة اعضاء واجهزة  المنتدى زى جسد الانسان بالضبط انتى كعضوة ليكى دور ودور فعال جدا  وغيرك وانا وكلنا كل واحد بيلعب دور فى استمرارية ونجاح المنتدى  اذا كل عضو او عضوة زعل او اتخنق من اسلوب التعامل  انسحب يبقا هيتبقا مين ؟؟ كده المنتدى مش هيتواجد لان منتدى الكنيسة موجود ومتواجد بينا احنا احنا اللى هو اعضاء ومشرفين وادارة واى حد مننا بينسحب ده معناه انه فى عضو مهم من اعضاء المنتدى بينقص لو اعتبرنا ان المنتدى بيتنا وكنيستنا فى البيت وعلى اجههزتنا استحالة هيكون قرار الانسحاب بالبساطة دى 

باللوم على كل عضو او عضوة لعب دور مهم فى يوم من الايام فى نجاح منتدى الكنيسة ولأى سبب من الاسباب زعل وانسحب وحزينة جدا على عدم تواجد كتير من اخواتنا وصدقونى مهما بلغ حجم الخلاف مينفعش تتواجد فكرة الانسحاب من بيتنا ابدا  لان المنتدى مش هيكون متواجد غير بينا كلنا يعنى انا مثلا لو  اتشاكلت مع حد من اخواتى هقولهم متعرفونيش تانى ومش هجيلكم تانى ؟! استحالة ده يحصل لو احنا اسرة واحده 
ارجوكى علشان خاطرى المنتدى محتاجنا كلنا نساهم فى تنشيطه ورجوعه زى ما كان  ربنا يعلم انا اكتر واحده كان المفروض الايام دى مكونش متواجده معاكم بسبب ظروفى لكن مقدرتش انسحب وعلى اد مبقدر وظروفى بتسمح بحاول اشارك واتواجد  وعندى امل كبير المنتدى يرجع زى ما كان واحسن بإذن يسوع بينا كلنا


----------



## mary naeem (22 أغسطس 2015)

*حببتي انا كان كلام لصالح المنتدى*
*واللي حصل قبل كدا طفش ناس من المنتدى*
*وإللي بيحصل هيطفش الباقي*
*يبقى لازم نضع النقاط على الحروف*
*لازم نعرف ليه وصلنا لكدا*
*فين المحبة*
*فين طول البال*
*حتى لو كنت اخطأت (ودا لم يحدث مني)*
*يجب على الآخرين احترام الشخص وأحترام رآية*
*بما ان رآيه ليس به أي تجاوز ولا إساءة لأي أحد*
*يبقى ليه أعمل مشكلة من الاساس*
*ليه محدش طايق حد *
*وهفضل اقول *
*المنتدى في النازل بسبب عدم المحبة*
*وخصوصا من الناس الكبيرة (الإدارة)*
*لما انا عضو غلبان لم أجد التقدير والاحترام منهم*
*يبقى هحترم الباقي أزاي وأحبهم ازاي وانا لم اجدها من الخدام*

*ياريت تفكروا بدون أي تحامل على أي حد*
*احنا ليه وصلنا لكدا*



​


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2015)

هو ببصراحة وبدون مبالغة يا مارى اللى وصلنا ليه ده له عوامل كتير يمكن اللى قولتيه عامل من ضمن العوامل لكن هى موصلتش لعدم المحبة تقدرى تقولى كده هى سياسة ونمط تعامل مبيتغيرش قواعد وقوانين صلبة وغير مرنة لان مفيش اى مبرر اننا نكون بنقضى معظم اوقاتنا فى المنتدى ومفيش بينا محبة دى استحالة هى الحكاية كلها خلاف فى وجهات النظر   وفبول الرأى والرأى الاخر لكن متوصلش لعدم المحبة ولا كمان توصل لفكرة الانسحاب


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 أغسطس 2015)

mary naeem قال:


> *حببتي انا كان كلام لصالح المنتدى*
> *واللي حصل قبل كدا طفش ناس من المنتدى*
> *وإللي بيحصل هيطفش الباقي*
> *يبقى لازم نضع النقاط على الحروف*
> ...


مش قادر اطلع كلمة غلط في كلامك
متابع ..​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 أغسطس 2015)

اختى العزيزة ماري ..
ياريت تتقبلي كلامي كأخ في المسيح ..
مفيش أي حد في المنتدي من الآدارة  مهما كان له اي هدف غير الخدمة ..
ومفيش اي حد من طاقم الادارة عايز يطفش حد او يزعل حد مهما عمل ..
اول واهم واكبر هدف للخدام هو اكتساب الناس مش تطفيشهم ولافقدانهم ابدا ..
اكيد بيحصل مضايقة لما حد بيتحذف له مشاركة او موضوع بس لما بيحصل تفاهم ع الخاص الامور بتتحل ..
ومن الافضل النقاش يكون ع الخاص لان المحبة تستر ..
ياريت لما تشوفى اي تصرف سلبى من طاقم الأدارة تكلميه برسالة خاصة وبلاش الهجوم اللي ع العام لأنه مش هايحل بل بالعكس ..
وعلى فكرة لو زي ما حضرتك بتقولى ان هدف الادارة التطفيش ماكنش حد اتكلم وحاول يهدي الامور وكان اول ما قولتي هامشي كان قال ماتقطعيش الجوابات 
لكن لو تلاحظي الكل همه انك ماتمشيش ..
فياريت نكون اهدا من كدا واللي عايز يقول رائيه يقول بس يختار الوقت والمكان اللي يقول رائيه فيه ..
لأن علي ما أظن أستاذ عبود ماكنش فاتح الموضوع أساسا لنقد الادارة او غيره ..
ياريت كلامي مايكنش سبب زعل ..
وخليكي في مكانك لان كل واحد في المنتدي له اهميته ومكانته في المنتدي وعند الجميع ..


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2015)

mary naeem قال:


> الموضوع بسيط جدا
> 
> لما تحس ان حد بيحترمك وبيقدرك
> 
> ...




أختي العزيزة،

كنت أفضل نحل الموضوع على الخاص، لكن بما انك أخترتي الرد على العام فانا مضطر الرد على العام.

أولاً يجب ان تفهمي ان حذف مشاركة لا يعني عدم الإحترام ولا مصادرة الرأي. الإحترام لا علاقة له بحذف مشاركة ورأيك تستطيعين التعبير عنه عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة او عن طريق الأقسام الخاصة.

ثانياً مشاركتك لم تكن مجرد رأي وبس. مشاركتك كانت مهينة لي كخادم وراعي خدمة. وصفتيني بالمتعالي المتكبر ووصفتيني بأني فرحان على حال المنتدى ووصفتنس بأني فرحان ان الموضوع ابتعد عن هدفه الأساسي. هذا يا اختي ليس رأي بل هجوم ونقد جارح.
ومع ذلك لم يتم أيقاف عضويتك او ازالة العضوية المباركة او حتى انذارك او تحذيرك. كل ما طلبناه أن تقدمي مشاركتك هذه عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة او قسم الشكاوي. لأن نقد مثل هذا يشوه سمعة الخدمة امام البقية التي لا تعرف المنتدى والزوار الذين يبحثون عن الحقيقة ستتشوه صورتنا امامهم ولن يستقبلوا كلمة الرب من عندنا بسبب هذا التصرف.

​ 


> بما انكم غير قابلين للحوار ليه سبتوا الموضوع من الاصل



نحن قابلين للحوار، بل نحب التحاور والنقاش والعمل سوياً. لكن رفضنا ان يتم الإساءة لسمعة خدمتنا امام الكل لا يعني اننا لا نريد الحوار. والدليل اني لم أعاقبك على رأيك بل طلبت منك التوجه للأقسام الخاصة للنقاش في الموضوع.


​ 


> فين ابسط حقوق أي عضو انه يتكلم
> 
> هو الكلام ممنوع
> 
> فين احترام آراء الغير



الكلام غير ممنوع. مشاركاتك تتعدى الآلاف المؤلفة ولم يسمها أحد.
لكن عندما يكون رأيك يمس سمعة الخدمة فلا يليق ان يكون هذا الرآي على العام. المحبة تستر لا تفضح وتشهر.
​ 



> يبقى الفكرة مش مشاركة
> 
> الفكرة اني غير مرغوب بي في المنتدى



هذا الكلام غير صحيح. فلم يقل أحد من المشرفين بأنه غير مرغوب بكِ في المنتدى. هذا التحليل الغير صائب هو تحليلك الشخصي الذي لم يصدر مني او من مشرف.
ورجاء محبة من جديد.. حذف مشاركة لا يعني عدم أحترام شخص او عدم الرغبة فيه..
​ ​
رأيكم ومشاركاتكم على العين والراس والمنتدى فيه ملايين المشاركات والأعضاء لديها الالف المشاركات وكل ما زادت التفاعل والمشاركة كل ما فرحنا أكثر كخدام وإداريين.

لكن

أرحموا سمعة الخدمة من أي إنتقاد يشوه صورتها وصورة الخدام التي خلفها. لا داعي أن يكون أي رأي لدى أي شخص في الخدمة يجب ان يطرح بالطبل المزامير ولازم كل العالم تقرأه وتعرفه.. المحبة تستر.. فخلينا نستر على بعضنا إذا كان هناك خطأ او سوء فهم.

ما أطلبه هو ما يطلبه اي خادم آخر.. تصور معي راعي كنيسة في وسط قداس يوح الاحد.. يقوم أحد أعضاء الكنيسة ويفضح الخادم ويشهر فيه بأني شخص شرير وخادم فاشل وشخص مقزز الخ. هل يليق طرح مثل هذه الأفكار امام الجميع؟ هل يليق فضح الخادم امام الشعب؟ 

ما اطلبه هو الحفاظ على سمعة الخدمة واي شخص لديه ملاحظة يستطيع طرحها على الخاص. لا داعي للتطبيل والتشهير.. يمكن تكون فاهم خطأ يمكن تكون مخطئ يمكن اكون انا مخطئ.. كل هذا ممكن ان نتناقش فيه على الخاص لا على العام لكي لا نكون عثرة اكثر مما نحن عليه للبسطاء والباحثين عن الحق.


بإختصار.. عبر عن رأيك مثل ما تحب لان هذا الشئ يفرحنا.. حذف مشاركة لا يعني عدم إحترام لشخصك الكريم ولا يعني عدم رغبة في تواجدك وسطنا. لي كخادم هدف معين واذا حذفت مشاركة فهو ليس شئ شخصي بل للفائدة العامة.
الذي له ملاحظة شخصية بخصوص الخدمة ممكن يطرحها على الخاص حتى نتعاون سوياً على حلها، لكن التشهير في سمعة الخدمة شئ لا يرضى عليه لا الله ولا قديسيه ولا مؤمنيه.

والرب يملأنا بسكيب من روحه القدس لندرك قصده في حياتنا ونعمل ونتصرف بمسؤلية تجاه بعضنا البعض.

سلام ونعمة.


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> مش قادر اطلع كلمة غلط في كلامك
> متابع ..​


بوتجاز انت يا مان هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2015)

متاااابع
اتمنى ان يسفر هذا الموضوع عن نجاح فيما فشل فية  الكثير من الموضوعات المشابهة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بوتجاز انت يا مان هههههههه


لا بوتجاز ولا فرن ... 

والحقيقة انا ليه ملحوظة ... اعتقد ان فيه اقتطاع للكلام من السياق ...

يعني مثلا روك بيقول ان ميري قالت ان روك متعالي ومتكبر .. لو الصيغة اللي اتقالت بيها كده يبقي هو عنده حق ...

وكمان عنده حق في موضوع انها قالتله انت فرحان باللي بيحصل في المنتدي .... طبعا معتقدش ان صاحب الحاجة هايفرح لما يلاقيها بالشكل ده الا لو كان عنده خلل .. واكيد هي عارفة كده ...

الكلام مجتزئ عشان اقدر اكون رأي ...

بس منطقيا نقد الادارة علناً مش غلط وبيزيد الادارة احتراما وليس العكس ، يمكن كمان يكسبها تعاطف ومحبة لو هي اللي مش مخطئة ...

الخدمة اساسها العدل والتفاهم مش الخاص ولنكن قدوه لغيرنا في الصراحة والوضوح امام الجميع

ايه رايك يا جرجس وابور جاز 3 شعلة صح :59:​


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لا بوتجاز ولا فرن ...
> 
> والحقيقة انا ليه ملحوظة ... اعتقد ان فيه اقتطاع للكلام من السياق ...
> 
> ...


اكتب كلمتين ترد عليا  بصفحة هههه
اوعى تكون زعلت يا عم انت:thnk0001:
طبعا انا متفق معاك فى معظم ما قلتة ودى فى خد ذاتها معجزة تحسب للموضوع دة ههههههه:smile01
بس انا ليا وجهة نظر 
لما يكون فية حوار فية نقد محبش اخد صف حد معين
لان اكيييد المتحاوريين  كل منهم لدية نقاط  مصيبة واخرى مخطئة
يعنى انا ارى مثلا مارى انها محقة ف نقاط كثيرة وروك وادراتة محقين ايضا فى وجه نظر معينة
بسسسسسسس كدة


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> أختي العزيزة،
> 
> كنت أفضل نحل الموضوع على الخاص، لكن بما انك أخترتي الرد على العام فانا مضطر الرد على العام.
> 
> ...




رئيس شعبي لاتقل فيه سوء هاد كلام ربنا مش كلامي 
واجب علينا نحترم الرؤوساء ونحبهم وحتى العنفاء نصلي لأجلهم 
اختي العزيزة بادرة خير من اخي ماي روك حتى انه بنفسه لا يريدك ان تتركي 
معناه أنه كل شئ للخير عزيزتي ....
المنتدى للخدمة وليس لتقليل من قيمة حد ...أبداااا 
حتى ربنا ما يرضاش بكده هههههههههه انعديت منكم ههههههههههههه
طيب خذي مثال : انا هههههههههههه
ما حصلش معي اللي حصل معك وبصي النتيجة فكرت بربنا ونسيت كل شئ 
ربنا عايزك ياغالية واحنا بنحبك والادارة والاعضاء ومشرفين بنحبك ومش عايزينك تمشي 
ثبتي نظرك لأورشليم زي معلمنا الأعظم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح وشوفي النتيجة ؟؟؟
رح تكون مثمرة ومباركة بنعمته ....


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اختى العزيزة ماري ..
> ياريت تتقبلي كلامي كأخ في المسيح ..
> مفيش أي حد في المنتدي من الآدارة  مهما كان له اي هدف غير الخدمة ..
> ومفيش اي حد من طاقم الادارة عايز يطفش حد او يزعل حد مهما عمل ..
> ...




وانا معك اخي العزيز بكل اللي قولته 
واأخ عبود فتح الموضوع لما فيه خير للمنتدى ولصالح الخدمة أكيد 
موضوع محله وصلاتي يجيب نتائج مثمرة بنعمته ....


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2015)

أرجو تثبيته ..............

والسبب : ان فحواه الخير العام والحب للجميع والمحافظة عليكم حبايبنا الغاليين 
مع حبي لكم جميعاااا"
بتمنى مشاركتي تأخذ اعتبار عند القائمين على المنتدى ويتم تثبيته وشكرااا


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2015)

بتعضدنا مع بعض رح يستمر المنتدى ورح تشتعل فتيلة الحب بدوران بينا ...
والكل بنعمته رح يرجعوا لأنه مش رح يجدوا الحب والدفء والشوق في بيت آخر غير في بيته "
ورح تنتفي كلمة انقراض " مع الرب وداعا" للأنقراض ولأي يأس ....
مع الرب رجاء وامل وحب وتضحية ....
تحياتي لكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]شكرا لروك على طرح وجهة نظره الجديرة بالأحترام والتى يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الأعتبار *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ...المنتدى هو ( عمل عام ) والعمل العام له ضريبته وثمنه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فكما يُكال لك المديح بالنجاح وأسلوبك المُهذب مع الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يجب أيضاً أن تتقبل النقد ( ضريبة العمل العام ) دة ثمن الخدمة وليس أبداً أمتهاناً لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لما أقولك ( بالمصرى ) عاجبك كدة ؟ أنت مبسوط كدة ؟ فرحان يا خويا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى تعبيرات مصرية دارجة لا يُقصد بها أية أهانة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنقول عليها ( عتاب بعشم ) – تعنى - أنا واثق أنه لا يرضيك ما وصل اليه كذا وكذا..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إذاً ... فيه ترجمة لهذه الجملة حدثت بالخطأ وغير مقصودة نهائياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوة غيورة على منتداها – وجهت عتاب ولوم ( بعشم ) وواثقة فيك كأخ ومسئول عن الخدمة أمام الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه أبداً أبداً ...لا يُرضيك ما وصل الحال إليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يبقى يا روك ...الأعضاء واثقين فيك وليس العكس ً   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا ما أحد أهتم بالأساس بغيابات الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما كلهم عندهم " فيس " و" فايبر " و "واتس آب"..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما لامؤاخذة يعنى يشتغل المنتدى ما يشتغلش (  مش مشكلة ) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]العضو يعكنن على نفسه لية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2015)

*حقيقي أقدم شكر خاص لإلهنا القدوس بسبب أني تعرفت على الجميع في المحبة، بالرغم من بعض الناس اللي زعلت مني مع اني مش ضد حد على الإطلاق، بل كان سوء ظن بسبب تصحيح التعليم مش اكتر ولا اقل من كده، وهما اخدوه بمحمل شخصي...**
**فأشكر الله على معرفتكم جميعاً بلا استثناء، بالطبع أنا لن ولم ألوم أحد قط على أنه زعلان أو متضايق من تصرف شخص أو من أي شيء آخر، ولكن من المستحيل أوافق على أن أي واحد انضم لينا في يومٍ ما أن يترك هذا المكان مهما كانت الأسباب، ومش انا لوحدي بالطبع اللي عندي نفس ذات التفكير عينه بل كل واحد في المنتدى وكل واحد في إدارة المنتدى اللي انا المفروض منها بس غايب شويتين، لأن من الصعب علينا أننا نتواجد من غير شخص كان معانا هنا وكان لينا شركة معه وترك بصمتة الخاصة وسطنا هنا، بل لم ولن يكون لنا راحة واحنا بنفتكر البعض ونذكرهم بكل خير ونتنهد لأننا اشتقنا ليهم كتير....*​ *أعلموا يا إخوتي علم اليقين، أن ولا واحد في المنتدى كان أو سيكون كمالة عدد، احنا محتاجين للجميع بلا استثناء حتى المخالفين لنا في الرأي، ومن المستحيل نفكر أن اللي يمشي يمشي والمنتدى بيه او من غيره شغال، والخدمة مش هاتقف على حد، لأ صدقوني هاتقف، لأنها بتقف على كل واحد فيكم وفينا، ومش ممكن نكمل من غيركم أبداً، احنا كلنا محتاجين نكون مع بعضنا، فبلاش نفكر نسيب لأي سبب، ونسيب الزعل أو التفكير السلبي يحرمنا من بعض، أو يحرمنا من التفاعل مع بعضينا... ورجاء كل لالي دخل هنا يتكلم ويعاتب برضو مش يسيب المنتدى لأي سبب مهما ما كان متضايق...
**أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير، واعتذر على الإطالة، وبكل محبة أهديكم السلام الذي هو عطية ربنا يسوع المسيح لنا جميعاً: سلامي أترك لكم سلامي أنا أعطيكم، كونوا معافين*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكرا لروك على طرح وجهة نظره الجديرة بالأحترام والتى يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الأعتبار *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ...المنتدى هو ( عمل عام ) والعمل العام له ضريبته وثمنه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فكما يُكال لك المديح بالنجاح وأسلوبك المُهذب مع الأعضاء*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يجب أيضاً أن تتقبل النقد ( ضريبة العمل العام ) دة ثمن الخدمة وليس أبداً أمتهاناً لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لما أقولك ( بالمصرى ) عاجبك كدة ؟ أنت مبسوط كدة ؟ فرحان يا خويا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى تعبيرات مصرية دارجة لا يُقصد بها أية أهانة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنقول عليها ( عتاب بعشم ) – تعنى - أنا واثق أنه لا يرضيك ما وصل اليه كذا وكذا..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> إذاً ... فيه ترجمة لهذه الجملة حدثت بالخطأ وغير مقصودة نهائياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عضوة غيورة على منتداها – وجهت عتاب ولوم ( بعشم ) وواثقة فيك كأخ ومسئول عن الخدمة أمام الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه أبداً أبداً ...لا يُرضيك ما وصل الحال إليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يبقى يا روك ...الأعضاء واثقين فيك وليس العكس ً   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا ما أحد أهتم بالأساس بغيابات الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما كلهم عندهم " فيس " و" فايبر " و "واتس آب"..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما لامؤاخذة يعنى يشتغل المنتدى ما يشتغلش (  مش مشكلة )
> ...


كلام جميل جدا :94:
بس خلي بالك ان روك معدي ال 60 ld:
ههههههههههههههههههههه​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 أغسطس 2015)

ربنا يطمنا على اخواتنا الغايبين 
ويرجعهم تانى للمنتدى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أغسطس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ربنا يطمنا على اخواتنا الغايبين
> ويرجعهم تانى للمنتدى


 *[FONT=&quot]" ماريا أونلى " ؟ جميلة جميلات بنات أسوان وفخر سيداتها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحشتينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش كان عندى حق لما قلت لك غيرى أسمك لـ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" ماريا وبس " 
[/FONT]*​:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]أوعى تبلغى الأستاذ بتاعك أن فيه واحد بيعاكسك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش حمل ضرب 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> *حقيقي أقدم شكر خاص لإلهنا القدوس بسبب أني تعرفت على الجميع في المحبة، بالرغم من بعض الناس اللي زعلت مني مع اني مش ضد حد على الإطلاق، بل كان سوء ظن بسبب تصحيح التعليم مش اكتر ولا اقل من كده، وهما اخدوه بمحمل شخصي...**
> **فأشكر الله على معرفتكم جميعاً بلا استثناء، بالطبع أنا لن ولم ألوم أحد قط على أنه زعلان أو متضايق من تصرف شخص أو من أي شيء آخر، ولكن من المستحيل أوافق على أن أي واحد انضم لينا في يومٍ ما أن يترك هذا المكان مهما كانت الأسباب، ومش انا لوحدي بالطبع اللي عندي نفس ذات التفكير عينه بل كل واحد في المنتدى وكل واحد في إدارة المنتدى اللي انا المفروض منها بس غايب شويتين، لأن من الصعب علينا أننا نتواجد من غير شخص كان معانا هنا وكان لينا شركة معه وترك بصمتة الخاصة وسطنا هنا، بل لم ولن يكون لنا راحة واحنا بنفتكر البعض ونذكرهم بكل خير ونتنهد لأننا اشتقنا ليهم كتير....*​ *أعلموا يا إخوتي علم اليقين، أن ولا واحد في المنتدى كان أو سيكون كمالة عدد، احنا محتاجين للجميع بلا استثناء حتى المخالفين لنا في الرأي، ومن المستحيل نفكر أن اللي يمشي يمشي والمنتدى بيه او من غيره شغال، والخدمة مش هاتقف على حد، لأ صدقوني هاتقف، لأنها بتقف على كل واحد فيكم وفينا، ومش ممكن نكمل من غيركم أبداً، احنا كلنا محتاجين نكون مع بعضنا، فبلاش نفكر نسيب لأي سبب، ونسيب الزعل أو التفكير السلبي يحرمنا من بعض، أو يحرمنا من التفاعل مع بعضينا... ورجاء كل لالي دخل هنا يتكلم ويعاتب برضو مش يسيب المنتدى لأي سبب مهما ما كان متضايق...
> **أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير، واعتذر على الإطالة، وبكل محبة أهديكم السلام الذي هو عطية ربنا يسوع المسيح لنا جميعاً: سلامي أترك لكم سلامي أنا أعطيكم، كونوا معافين*​


ماتنوصف انت 
مايختلف عليك اثنين .. اخلاق وادب..  تحياتي


----------



## اني بل (24 أغسطس 2015)

لا بتردوا على المشاركات ولا الرسائل شو بتسموا هالشئ ؟؟؟؟
مش قلة قيمة بس خلص ربنا بيرد علي مش عايزة حد خلص ....
مشاركتي الأخيرة هون ؟؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> لا بتردوا على المشاركات ولا الرسائل شو بتسموا هالشئ ؟؟؟؟
> مش قلة قيمة بس خلص ربنا بيرد علي مش عايزة حد خلص ....
> مشاركتي الأخيرة هون ؟؟؟؟



سلام لشخصك الحلو، انا مش عارف ارد عليكي بصراحة لأنك قافله بروفيلك في المنتدى، وكنت اتمنى اعرف ارد علشان بس ارسال رسالة خاصة بدوام صعب شوية، لكن شكراً لمحبتك الظاهرة وسطنا هنا، والكل بيقدرك حقيقي، وطبعاً انا مش عارف تقصدي ايه على وجه التحديد، ولكن عموماً لو فتحتي الرسائل العامة في بروفيلك الشخصي هاتلاقي الكل بيرد على شخصك العزيز، فسامحي تقصيرنا كلنا، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]" ماريا أونلى " ؟ جميلة جميلات بنات أسوان وفخر سيداتها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحشتينا ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مش كان عندى حق لما قلت لك غيرى أسمك لـ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" ماريا وبس "
> [/FONT]*​:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]أوعى تبلغى الأستاذ بتاعك أن فيه واحد بيعاكسك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش حمل ضرب
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]




هههههههههه 
استاذ عبود منور المنتدى
 بمواضيعك وبوجودك الجميل[/FONT]


----------



## mary naeem (24 أغسطس 2015)

*من الظاهر ان روك مش قادر يوصله قصدي*​ 
*انا هحاول اوضح بعض النقاط المهمة*​ 
*اولا انا كانت مشاركتي بنوع من التهريج مع المجموعة *​ 
*وقلتلهم بطلوا لت وعجين ودا مثل مصري*​ 
*وقلت الادارة فرحانة انكم بتعتوا عن الموضوع الاصلي*​ 
*مش قصدي انكم فرحانين ان المنتدى في النازل لا طبعا*​ 
*لا كان قصدي انكم هتقولوا اننا مجموعة بتهرج ومش بتتكلم جد*​ 


*طبعا يا اخي روك اكيد مش بقصد انك خادم فاشل*​ 
*مين انا اللي احكم علي أي حد في الدنيا *​ 
*انا لا شيء *​ 


*كلامي من الاول للأخر كنت عاوزة نعرف سبب ناس كتيرة تركت المنتدى*​ 
*وقلت ان السبب الاساسي هو عدم المحبة*​ 
*سألت اكتر من عضو انت فين و تركت المنتدى*​ 
*قالوا المنتدى مافهوش محبة بين الاعضاء*​ 
*بلاش نقول الادارة بما انك بتزعل*​ 
*ياريت تدورا وتشوفوا وتبحثوا عن السبب*​ 
*انسوا كلامي خالص*​ 


*عموما انا بتأسف لاي حد كان كلامي ضيفه او زعله*​ 
*ومعلش يا لروك اذا كنت فهمت كلامي المصري غلط*​ 
*بس ربنا عالم همي الاساسي المنتدى*​ 


*أكيد هطمن عليكم*​ 
*اكيد هدخل زائرة واشوف احوالك*​ 
*ارجوكم اذكروني في صلاتكم*​ 


*ومرة اخيرة ياريت محدش يزعل مني*​ 
*بجد مكنتش اقصد أي حاجة وحشة*​ 
*بجد انا بتأسف لاي حد زعلان*​ 


*مع السلامة*​


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> بس منطقيا نقد الادارة علناً مش غلط وبيزيد الادارة احتراما وليس العكس ، يمكن كمان يكسبها تعاطف ومحبة لو هي اللي مش مخطئة ...​



​



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكرا لروك على طرح وجهة نظره الجديرة بالأحترام والتى يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الأعتبار *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ...المنتدى هو ( عمل عام ) والعمل العام له ضريبته وثمنه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فكما يُكال لك المديح بالنجاح وأسلوبك المُهذب مع الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يجب أيضاً أن تتقبل النقد ( ضريبة العمل العام ) دة ثمن الخدمة وليس أبداً أمتهاناً لها [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]*​


*

[/FONT]*يا أخوة يا غاليين،

مشكلتي ليست مع النقد. انا أتقبل النقد مهماً كان.. حتى لو كان طريقته قاسية.
مشكلتي ليست في النقد بل بتأثير النقد على البقية.
المنتدى ليس شركة تجارية تبيع سلعة ما لتتقبل النقد الذي في أسوء حالاته قد يضر نسبة الربح السنوية. نحن في خدمة والنقد قد يطعن في مصداقية من يقف خلف المنتدى وقد يؤثر بالسلب على خلاص أشخاص.

لو كان الموضوع نقد في تقنية معينة او ستايل منتدى او الوان او خاصية معينة فلا مشكلة في ذلك ابداً. لكن عندما يمس الموضوع أمانة الخادم في خدمته سيكون الموضوع حساس ويعرض البسطاء الذي لا يعرفون المنتدى معرفة قوية للتردد في سماع ما نؤمن ونكرز به.​[/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]






[FONT="] يبقى يا [COLOR=red]روك [/COLOR]...الأعضاء واثقين فيك وليس العكس ً   [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
  [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وإلا ما أحد أهتم بالأساس بغيابات الأعضاء​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​ [FONT="]ما كلهم عندهم " فيس " و" فايبر " و "واتس آب"..!!![/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
  [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]ما لامؤاخذة يعنى يشتغل المنتدى ما يشتغلش (  مش مشكلة ) 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




[FONT="]العضو يعكنن على نفسه لية ؟؟[/FONT]​

أنقر للتوسيع...


[/FONT]*لا شك أن الأعضاء مهتمين وأساس تدخلهم وكلامهم هو رغبتهم أن يكون المنتدى أفضل. فلم يخطر على بالي أبداً ان ما طرحته الاخ ماري نعيم هو كره للمنتدى او مشرفيه.
انا متفهم ومتقبل للنقد من الكل وأعرف جيداً سببه فالكل هنا طيب ويسعى للأفضل. لكن متخوف من نقد امانة الخادم امام الفئة التي لا تعرف المنتدى وأعضائه وتاريخه. متخوف من أن يرفض اي شخص خلاص المسيح بسبب أننا افرضنا في إستخدام حرية التعبير عن الرأي.
وأبقى الح على إستخدام مثل خادم الكنيسة وكيفية نقد الشعب له. النقد بحسب الكتاب المقدس يكون أولاً على إنفراد ثم عن طريق الشهود ومن ثم عن طريق جماعة المؤمنين (متى 18: 15 - 17)
​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


> بس خلي بالك ان روك معدي ال 60 ld:



55 سنة بس..​


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2015)

mary naeem قال:


> *من الظاهر ان روك مش قادر يوصله قصدي
> *​




أختي الغالية،
بغض النظر عن قصدك. عندما يكون النقد في خدمة خادمة يفضل ان يكون الموضوع على الخاص وعلى إنفراد. هكذا علمنا الكتاب المقدس.

إقرأي معي كلام السيد المسيح في متى 18:

[Q-BIBLE]15. «وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ فَاذْهَبْ *وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ  وَبَيْنَهُ وَحْدَكُمَا*. إِنْ سَمِعَ مِنْكَ فَقَدْ رَبِحْتَ أَخَاكَ.
16.  وَ*إِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ فَخُذْ مَعَكَ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً أَوِ اثْنَيْنِ  لِكَيْ تَقُومَ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ* أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ.
17.  وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُمْ *فَقُلْ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ*. وَإِنْ لَمْ  يَسْمَعْ مِنَ الْكَنِيسَةِ فَلْيَكُنْ عِنْدَكَ كَالْوَثَنِيِّ  وَالْعَشَّارِ.[/Q-BIBLE]


لا توجد لدي مشكلة في نقدك. الإشكال الوحيد هو طرح هذا النقد على العام وتأثيره على خلاص البقية التي لا تعرف المنتدى ولا خدامه.​ 






> *كلامي من الاول للأخر كنت عاوزة نعرف سبب ناس كتيرة تركت المنتدى*​
> *وقلت ان السبب الاساسي هو عدم المحبة*​
> *سألت اكتر من عضو انت فين و تركت المنتدى*​
> *قالوا المنتدى مافهوش محبة بين الاعضاء*​
> *بلاش نقول الادارة بما انك بتزعل*​


يا أختي المحبة أهم ركن في المسيحية.. المحبة أعظم من الإيمان والرجاء نفسهما (كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 13). أن يكون الخادم بلا محبة يعني الخادم فاشل وأفضل من خادم بلا إيمان او رجاء.
التلميح ان خدام المنتدى بلا محبة هو أسوء شئ يمكن أن يقال بحق خادم.

ومع ذلك انا لست ضدك لطرح رأيك، لكن رفضت أن يطرح مثل هكذا رأي على العام. دعونا ننقد بعضنا البعض كما علمنا السيد المسيح.. على إنفراد..
​*





			عموما انا بتأسف لاي حد كان كلامي ضيفه او زعله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *ومعلش يا لروك اذا كنت فهمت كلامي المصري غلط*​
> *بس ربنا عالم همي الاساسي المنتدى
> *​


*

*يا أختي لم يشكك أحد في نواياكِ الصادقة ولم يقل أحد أنك تريدين اي نتيجة غير الأفضل للمنتدى. فاهمين قصدك وفاهمين هدفك. إعتراضي فقط على طريقة الطرح على العام لا أكثر.​ 




> *أكيد هطمن عليكم*​
> *اكيد هدخل زائرة واشوف احوالك*​
> *ارجوكم اذكروني في صلاتكم*​
> 
> ...



ممكن أفهم السبب؟
رغبتك بترك المنتدى كانت لحذف مشاركتك وإعتبارك انها عدم إحترام لك. 
لكن وضحت لكِ إن حذف المشاركة ليس عدم إحترام لشخصك الكريم وسبب المشاركة هو نقد الخدمة على عالم.

يبقى الموضوع اتحل وخلص.. ليش رغبة ترك المنتدى مازالت عندك؟

الكل في المنتدى يريد وجودك ووجود كل الأعضاء. نحب الجميع ونريد من الجميع التواجد. لا توجد لدينا اي اجندة خفية لتطفيش الأعضاء لأن المنتدى لا شئ بدون أعضائه. نتمنى تواجد كل الأعضاء.. وبمحبة المسيح قادرين ان نحل أكبر مشكلة.

سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2015)

بعرف انو ما بدك ياني يا أخي ماي روك ...
وشكله الأخ عبود كمان اللي بينقد وهو مليان نقد 
اطمئن ياسيد عبود تاركة المنتدى تفرح فيه


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2015)

انا بعتز بيك يا اخي الغالي أيمن ومش رح انساك ابدااا لأحترامك ومحبتك وصدقك بالمسيح 
خلص ربنا بيقدرني وبيقدر العمل المعمول لأجله


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2015)

انا بعتز بيك يا اخي الغالي أيمن ومش رح انساك ابدااا لأحترامك ومحبتك وصدقك بالمسيح 
خلص ربنا بيقدرني وبيقدر العمل المعمول لأجله


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> بعرف انو ما بدك ياني يا أخي ماي روك ...
> وشكله الأخ عبود كمان اللي بينقد وهو مليان نقد
> اطمئن ياسيد عبود تاركة المنتدى تفرح فيه


اني بل ... دا انتي عسولة المنتدي والفتاة الرقيقة المشاعر اللي بتملي المنتدي بالمحبة

اكيد بتهزري .. !!!!!!!!!!!

انا مشفتش حد اساء ليكي ومتابع مواضيعك دايما ... ​


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> بعرف انو ما بدك ياني يا أخي ماي روك ...
> وشكله الأخ عبود كمان اللي بينقد وهو مليان نقد
> اطمئن ياسيد عبود تاركة المنتدى تفرح فيه



لا اله الا المسيح..
يا اختي انا لم اتطرق لشخصك الكريم ولم اتفوه بكلمة تجاهك. كيف عرفتي ان لا اريدك في المنتدى؟  هل سندخل في النوايا ومعرفة الغيب؟

رحمتك يا رب..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> *نحب الجميع ونريد من الجميع التواجد.* لا توجد لدينا اي اجندة خفية لتطفيش الأعضاء لأن المنتدى لا شئ بدون أعضائه. *نتمنى تواجد كل الأعضاء..* وبمحبة المسيح قادرين ان نحل أكبر مشكلة.
> سلام المسيح


 *ماى روك **شرح بما فيه الكفاية – شرح ظروف عمله – وشرح الأزمة الأخيرة*​ *وبمنتهى الرقى والتحضر والتهذب ناشد الأعضاء بما يريد ويرى للصالح *​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكد أكثر من مرة أنه يتمسك بجميع الأعضاء *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وغير مطلوب منه أبداً أن يمر على عضو عضو بأسمه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يكفينا هذا وشكراً لروك حسن أستجابته وطولة باله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]*******​​ *[FONT=&quot]أعزائى عُشاق قناة ( النيل للأنقراض ) فى كل مكان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهلاً ومرحباً بكم ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتتنى المعلومة التالية ...ففضلاً أنتظرونى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لى عودة ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

أختي العزيزة أني بل، مش معنى أن لم ينتبه أحد لبعض الموضوعات يبقى القصد إهانة الشخص أو عدم الاهتمام به أو لا يريده في المنتدى، لأن مستحيل حد فينا هايكون عايز حد يسيب المنتدى لأن غياب اي حد بيأثر في الجميع، فلا تأخذي الأمور بهذا الشكل الحساس إطلاقاً بل اثبتي في مكانك وكملي، لأن الموضوعات الموجودة بيشوفها الزوار أكتر من الناس اللي في المنتدى، وتأكدي أن فيه كتير بيستفادوا منها جداً ومش لازم يكونا من المعلقين، لأن المنتدى اصبح مرجع لناس كتير جداً، فكملي المشوار لأجل الاستفادة، والكل بيقدرك وبيحترمك هنا ومش في حد ممكن يتعدى على حد إطلاقاً لأن كلنا بنتعامل إخوات وأصدقاء... اقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
​


----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2015)

الموضوع دة  فية حاجة غريبة
موضوع بيحاول يجمع الاعضاء من تانى
تظهر خلافات غريبة كدة تخلية  والناس تقول ماشية
كان فية فيلم رخم
اسمة هو فى اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peace_86 (25 أغسطس 2015)

*صدمني ردة فعلك يا آني بل...

يعني بدل ماتنضمي معانا لمساعدة الأخت ماري نعيم بأن تعود للموقع كمان كتبتي رد بأنك باي باي ماشية !!!؟
بصراحة تخيلت إن ردة فعلك هاتكون أعقل من كذا..

أعتقد إن مش ظريفة إن ماي روك يترجى كل واحد إن يرجع للمنتدى.. 

أعتبروا ان المنتدى هو بيتكم الإلكتروني.. لكن مع الوقت هو موقع افتراضي
يعني كفاية حساسية وتعيشوا فيه بكل مشاعركم.. خذوا المواقف بهدوء وروية وحكمة ..

*


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

في الواقع العملي اللي مش حد واخد باله منه، ان مستحيل يوجد مكان مش فيه مشاكل، ومُعظم المشاكل بتبقى لبس في الأمرو أو سوء فهم عن دون قصد، وفي هذه الحالة بتبان المحبة الحقيقية وهو أننا نحتمل بعضنا البعض، وما من مانع من العتاب على المستوى الشخصي ونحاول نسمع ونفهم بعض ونقبل اعتذار بعضنا لبعض ببساطة وسهولة، ولكن لا نفكر ابداً في اننا نسيب أو نترك، لأن لو عايزين فعلاً المنتدى يبقى افضل مما كان فاحنا اللي في ايدينا نعمل كده لما نحتمل بعض ونفهم بعض وكل واحد مستعد يتنازل لأجل أن يحفظ المحبة الأخوية فعلاً، والمشاكل ما هي إلا احتكاك بيعمل على دعم المحبة وتأكيدها، لأن المحبة النظرية لا تستمر لكن العملية بتظهر وقت المشاكل، فالمشاكل هي المحك الحقيقي والاختبار الفعال للمحبة الحقيقية، أما أوقات الهدوء العادي وبيئة عدم المشاكل الواحد مش يعرف فيها يوزن قلبه علشان يعرفه ويصحح مسيرته... فشكراً لله لوجود المشاكل اللي بيها الواحد بيعرف نفسه على طبيعتها...​


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أختي العزيزة أني بل، مش معنى أن لم ينتبه أحد لبعض الموضوعات يبقى القصد إهانة الشخص أو عدم الاهتمام به أو لا يريده في المنتدى، لأن مستحيل حد فينا هايكون عايز حد يسيب المنتدى لأن غياب اي حد بيأثر في الجميع، فلا تأخذي الأمور بهذا الشكل الحساس إطلاقاً بل اثبتي في مكانك وكملي، لأن الموضوعات الموجودة بيشوفها الزوار أكتر من الناس اللي في المنتدى، وتأكدي أن فيه كتير بيستفادوا منها جداً ومش لازم يكونا من المعلقين، لأن المنتدى اصبح مرجع لناس كتير جداً، فكملي المشوار لأجل الاستفادة، والكل بيقدرك وبيحترمك هنا ومش في حد ممكن يتعدى على حد إطلاقاً لأن كلنا بنتعامل إخوات وأصدقاء... اقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
> ​



شو معناه انه يخالفني مخالفتين ظلم 
بعدين عبود يتطاول بدون حياء ولا استيحاء علي وعلى مواضيعي 
بعدين انا مابدي اجرحه لوبدي هلق بحطله كلمة تخليه يوقف عند حده
بس احتراما" للرب وللمكان الخدمة سكتت ...


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *صدمني ردة فعلك يا آني بل...
> 
> يعني بدل ماتنضمي معانا لمساعدة الأخت ماري نعيم بأن تعود للموقع كمان كتبتي رد بأنك باي باي ماشية !!!؟
> بصراحة تخيلت إن ردة فعلك هاتكون أعقل من كذا..
> ...



مارح يترجاني انا لا تقلق 
لانه عطاني مخالفتين ظلما ما قدرت نام من وراهم من كثر الحزن ومافي حد حس فيني الا الرب 
وبعدين بعثت له برسائل خاصة ما رد علي شو بتسمي هيك تصرف ؟؟؟؟؟
خليني امشي بس حابة من قلبي شوف المنتدى بوضع مختلف وحتى لو كان من دوني فهاد أفضل للي وجودي بيزعجهم وبيضايقهم أمثال عبود وغيره


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> مارح يترجاني انا لا تقلق
> لانه عطاني مخالفتين ظلما ما قدرت نام من وراهم من كثر الحزن ومافي حد حس فيني الا الرب
> وبعدين بعثت له برسائل خاصة ما رد علي شو بتسمي هيك تصرف ؟؟؟؟؟
> خليني امشي بس حابة من قلبي شوف المنتدى بوضع مختلف وحتى لو كان من دوني فهاد أفضل للي وجودي بيزعجهم وبيضايقهم أمثال عبود وغيره



*عبوووووود !!!!! وغيره !!! 
صدقيني انتِ فاهمه غلط خاااااااالص بكل تأكيد.......*​


----------



## peace_86 (25 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> مارح يترجاني انا لا تقلق
> لانه عطاني مخالفتين ظلما ما قدرت نام من وراهم من كثر الحزن ومافي حد حس فيني الا الرب
> وبعدين بعثت له برسائل خاصة ما رد علي شو بتسمي هيك تصرف ؟؟؟؟؟
> خليني امشي بس حابة من قلبي شوف المنتدى بوضع مختلف وحتى لو كان من دوني فهاد أفضل للي وجودي بيزعجهم وبيضايقهم أمثال عبود وغيره



*وعلى إيه بس يا آني بل؟؟؟
ليه ماقدرتي تنامي عشان تحذير ولا عشان موضوع انكتب في المنتدى ولا غيره؟؟
طيب خليتي إيه للمشاكل الحقيقية اللي تحصل بالعالم الحقيقي؟

أنا أشجعك يا اختنا الحبيبة آني بأن تبقي معنا بالمنتدى ولا تفكري بحساسية شديدة وأن تأخذي الموضوع بحكمة.. تيمناً بقول السيد المسيح: كونوا حكماء

أما عبود.. فأنتي طلبتي منه رأيك وبكل صراحة يعني كل لازم تكون كل أنواع الردود متوقعة..

أما أن المنتدى من غيرك هذا أفضل... فأكيد انتي عارفة ان ولا واحد بالمنتدى متفق معاكي بهالشي.. بالعكس انا عايز انك تستمري معنا بالعطاء.. وخاصة ان مواضيعك معظمها حلوة.. أقول معظمهما عشان ماقريت كل المواضيع..

يللا آني بل خليكي مرحة ومرنة وعقلانية أكثر من كذا :blush2::flowers:*


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> لانه عطاني مخالفتين ظلما ما قدرت نام من وراهم من كثر الحزن ومافي حد حس فيني الا الرب



يا اختي هل أنتِ متأكدة من هذا الكلام؟ انا لم أعطكِ أي مخالفة مؤخراً. أخر تنبيه ارسلته لك كان قبل 6 اشهر. هل من المنطقي ان تزعلي من تنبيه بعد نصف سنة؟



> وبعدين بعثت له برسائل خاصة ما رد علي شو بتسمي هيك تصرف ؟؟؟؟؟



تأكدي من رسائلك يا اختي.. رديت على رسالتك في نفس اليوم... وضحت لك سببت التنبيه وانتِ تفهمتي الموضوع وحتى إعتذرتي عن تصرفك. فلا أفهم بصراحة كيف لشخص ان يزعل على تصرف بعد مرور 6 اشهر وقبلها كان تفهم الموضوع وأعتذر عنه.. بجد ربنا يعينك.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2015)

*باتمنى من اللى فاهم حاجة يفهمنى *​


اني بل قال:


> انا بحبك يادونا *وبثق فيكِ انتي واخي ماي روك وماما أمة *....
> بحترمكم جداااااا





اني بل قال:


> *الإدارة كويسة اووي ورائعة وبقولها مش مجاملة ومش الادارة السبب كلنا السبب ؟؟؟*.





اني بل قال:


> *أرجو تثبيته *..............
> *والسبب : ان فحواه الخير العام والحب للجميع والمحافظة عليكم حبايبنا الغاليين *





اني بل قال:


> بتعضدنا مع بعض رح يستمر المنتدى ورح تشتعل فتيلة الحب بدوران بينا ...





اني بل قال:


> لا بتردوا على المشاركات ولا الرسائل شو بتسموا هالشئ ؟؟؟؟
> *مش قلة قيمة بس خلص ربنا بيرد علي مش عايزة حد خلص ...*.
> مشاركتي الأخيرة هون ؟؟؟؟





اني بل قال:


> بعرف انو *ما بدك ياني يا أخي ماي روك *...
> وشكله الأخ عبود كمان اللي بينقد وهو مليان نقد
> اطمئن ياسيد عبود تاركة المنتدى تفرح فيه





اني بل قال:


> *اختي العزيزة بادرة خير من اخي ماي روك حتى انه بنفسه لا يريدك ان تتركي*
> معناه أنه كل شئ للخير عزيزتي ....





اني بل قال:


> وانا معك اخي العزيز بكل اللي قولته
> *واأخ عبود فتح الموضوع لما فيه خير للمنتدى ولصالح الخدمة أكيد *
> *موضوع محله وصلاتي يجيب نتائج مثمرة بنعمته ....*





اني بل قال:


> *شو معناه انه يخالفني مخالفتين ظلم *
> *بعدين عبود يتطاول بدون حياء ولا استيحاء علي وعلى مواضيعي*
> *بعدين انا مابدي اجرحه لوبدي هلق بحطله كلمة تخليه يوقف عند حده*





اني بل قال:


> مارح يترجاني انا لا تقلق
> *لانه عطاني مخالفتين ظلما* ما قدرت نام من وراهم من كثر الحزن
> خليني امشي بس حابة من قلبي شوف المنتدى بوضع مختلف وحتى لو كان من دوني فهاد أفضل للي وجودي بيزعجهم وبيضايقهم أمثال عبود وغيره


*ربنا لا نسألك رد القضااااء
ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ليش بتعتذري عن الموضوع ده ؟؟؟
> وباقي المواضيع لاء؟؟؟؟؟
> ممكن افهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> [/



انا بالفعل وضحتلك قبل كده ليه انا اعتذرت عن الموضوع ده ، مش لحاجة شخصية بينا لانه مش من المنطقي انه يكون فيه اي شيء شخصي بينا واحنا أصلا عمرنا ما اتكلمنا مع بعض وكنت هرفض أشارك في الموضوع لو اي عضو تاني عمله ، مش حاجة ضدك إنتي بالذات 
وانا مش عارفه إنتي ليه بتنشري رسايل شخصيه علي العام ، الرسالة ديه انا بعتها ليكي علي الخاص بعتذر فيها ، ليه بتنشريها؟ 
إنتي واخده الموضوع بكل شخصي من غير داعي خالص ، انا اشتركت زمان في مواضيع زي موضوعك وزي ما قالك عبود كان صاحب الموضوع بيسأل العضو الاول اذا كان حابب يشارك ولا لا مش فجأة يلاقي نفسه في الموضوع ، في بما إنك اديتي لنفسك حق انك تشركيني في الموضوع من غير ماتقوليلي انا كمان ليا حق اقبل او ارفض أشارك ، بس مشكلتك انك مسألتنيش قبل ما تكتبي عني في الموضوع وهو ده اللي عمل المشكله علي العام ، لو كنتي سألتيني قبل ما تضيفيني في موضوعك وانا اعتذرت من الاول مكانتش حصلت المشكله ديه في موضوعك علي العام 
انا بشارك في المواضيع التانيه لانها مواضيع عامه زي ما إنتي شايفه ، لكن مش  بشارك في مواضيع شخصيه ولا لقاءات ولا اي حاجة لأَنِّي مش عايزه أشارك فيها 
كل واحد يا اني ليه الحق انه يختار يشارك في ايه وميشاركش في ايه ، وده مش اي حاجة شخصية ضد اي عضو ، بس ده حق كل واحد 

وبالنسبه لكلام عبود عن موضوعك ، مع اني مليش الحق أتكلم بأسمه ، بس انا هقولك رأيي ، عبود مغلطش فيكي ، إنتي طلبتي رأيه وكمان بمنتهي الصراحة ، وهو عمل كده فعلا ، قالك رأيه بمنتهي الصراحة ، طالما طلبتي رأي يبقا توقعي اي حاجة سواء إعجاب او نقد ، كنتي تزعلي لو هو كده منه لنفسه قالك ده موضوعك كذا وكذا ، لكن إنتي اللي طلبتيه يتكلم ، يبقا الزعل ملوش مكان هنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> وبالنسبه لكلام عبود عن موضوعك ، مع اني مليش الحق أتكلم بأسمه ، بس انا هقولك رأيي ، عبود مغلطش فيكي ، إنتي طلبتي رأيه وكمان بمنتهي الصراحة ، وهو عمل كده فعلا ، قالك رأيه بمنتهي الصراحة ، طالما طلبتي رأي يبقا توقعي اي حاجة سواء إعجاب او نقد ، كنتي تزعلي لو هو كده منه لنفسه قالك ده موضوعك كذا وكذا ، لكن إنتي اللي طلبتيه يتكلم ، يبقا الزعل ملوش مكان هنا


 *[FONT=&quot]لا أتكلمى براحتك ...المفرو أننا كلنا بندردش هنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عبود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا هو نبى ولا هو قديس ولا هو مُرسل من السماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان مجرد رأى ( أتطلب منى وبإلحاح )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكل عارف أنى راجل صريح وواضح وماليش فى المحلسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش جديد على حد أنا هنا .!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من رأييى إلا أنى شاركت فى موضوعها ولم أرفض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ترجع تقولى أنى تطاولت وماعندى حياء وأستحياء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعايزة توقفنى عند حدى ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد أية وسبت أية ؟!!![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

:2::2::2::2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> :2::2::2::2:



خدينى جنبك اسوسو


----------



## peace_86 (25 أغسطس 2015)

*رجاءاً بالراحة على الأخت آني بل... هي قصدها بمواضيعها كل الخير أكيد
يعني أكيد مش قصدها شر ولا بنسبة 1% ..


عارف يا عبود ايش اللي يضحك؟
انك كاتب موضوع وتتسائل عن فقدان بعض الأعضاء.. وبالتالي إن الموضوع هذا بالذات أعاد بعض الأعضاء المختفيين 
وخلت بعض الأعضاء الموجودين يختفوا..

لبن سمك.. تمر هندي*


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> خدينى جنبك اسوسو



تعالى يا حبى 
تنورى الدنيا 

انا بعمل شنطه جينز من البنطالونات القديمه 

:flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 أغسطس 2015)

فين يا استاذ عبود العودة بالمعلومة اللي جاتلك ..
خلينا نشوف قناة تانية .. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> تعالى يا حبى
> تنورى الدنيا
> 
> انا بعمل شنطه جينز من البنطالونات القديمه
> ...



*واااااااو اعمليلى واحدة معاكى *


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *واااااااو اعمليلى واحدة معاكى *




عنيا الاثنين يا حبى 
اتتى تؤمرى 
بس بالاول فين التقييم 
هههههههههههههههههه 
:yaka:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> عنيا الاثنين يا حبى
> اتتى تؤمرى
> بس بالاول فين التقييم
> هههههههههههههههههه
> :yaka:


*ههههههههههههه مافيش حاجة ببﻻش الزمن دا 
يبقالك عندى تقييم 
*


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> شو معناه انه يخالفني مخالفتين ظلم
> بعدين عبود يتطاول بدون حياء ولا استيحاء علي وعلى مواضيعي
> بعدين انا مابدي اجرحه لوبدي هلق بحطله كلمة تخليه يوقف عند حده
> بس احتراما" للرب وللمكان الخدمة سكتت ...



أختي العزيزة لو فيه شيء راسليهم على الخاص قبل أي كلام لأن ممكن تكوني انتِ فهمتي غلط، وده أنا متأكد منه، لأن لا عبود ولا روك بيبقوا ضد حد، يعني انتي بتتكلمي عن شخصين عمرهم ما هايكونوا ضد حد بعينه خالص بل بيحترموا الكل جداً، وهما مش ناس صغيرين في السن ولا مندفعين كل واحد فيهم بيوزن المور قبل اي كلام بيقوله...
انا طيعاً باقول كده علشان عارفهم كويس جدااااااااااااا مش باتكلم من فراغ، وصدقيني الموضوع مش مستدعي كل هذا الكلام إطلاقاً....​


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههه مافيش حاجة ببﻻش الزمن دا
> يبقالك عندى تقييم
> *



ههههههههههههههه

اه يا شيخه الناس بقيت وحشه قوى اليومين دول 
مش بيعملوا حاجه ببلاش ابدا 








ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> اه يا شيخه الناس بقيت وحشه قوى اليومين دول
> مش بيعملوا حاجه ببلاش ابدا
> ...


*انا هاخد الشنطة واسبلك انتى الكﻻم ههههههههههه 
بس جامدة جدااا
هدية مقبولة ههههههههههه
*


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> اه يا شيخه الناس بقيت وحشه قوى اليومين دول
> مش بيعملوا حاجه ببلاش ابدا
> ...



*هو ايه يا خويا ده، لية المعاملة السيئة دية بقى
اشمعنى شنطة للبنات مافيش حاجة للرجالة يعني والا ايه*​


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا هاخد الشنطة واسبلك انتى الكﻻم ههههههههههه
> بس جامدة جدااا
> هدية مقبولة ههههههههههه
> *




هههههههههههههه
فين التقيبم 
يا التقيبم يا ترجعى الشنطه 

ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> *هو ايه يا خويا ده، لية المعاملة السيئة دية بقى
> اشمعنى شنطة للبنات مافيش حاجة للرجالة يعني والا ايه*​


غالى والطلب رخيص يا استاذ ايمن 
تنفع محفظه طيب


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

أيوة كده عايزين من ده
​


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أيوة كده عايزين من ده
> ​



هههههه 

تمام يا فندم 

هو احنا نطول نرضى الاداره 

ومنغير تقييم


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> هههههه
> 
> تمام يا فندم
> 
> ...



لألألألألألألألألألأ التقييم في الديليفري بقى
فين المحفظة تلاقي التقييم على طوووووول​


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> لألألألألألألألألألأ التقييم في الديليفري بقى
> فين المحفظة تلاقي التقييم على طوووووول​









وفيها دوﻻراات  كمان


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2015)

وادى واحده كمان اختار اللى يعجبك او خد الاتنين


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> يا اختي هل أنتِ متأكدة من هذا الكلام؟ انا لم أعطكِ أي مخالفة مؤخراً. أخر تنبيه ارسلته لك كان قبل 6 اشهر. هل من المنطقي ان تزعلي من تنبيه بعد نصف سنة؟
> 
> 
> 
> تأكدي من رسائلك يا اختي.. رديت على رسالتك في نفس اليوم... وضحت لك سببت التنبيه وانتِ تفهمتي الموضوع وحتى إعتذرتي عن تصرفك. فلا أفهم بصراحة كيف لشخص ان يزعل على تصرف بعد مرور 6 اشهر وقبلها كان تفهم الموضوع وأعتذر عنه.. بجد ربنا يعينك.



عم تتمسخر علي بكلمة ربنا يعيني 
ايه شكرااا مقبولة منك
لا لم اتفهم الموضوع لحد الآن ليش أنا طرأتني مخالفتين ظلم ليش فسرلي ؟؟؟؟
اعتذرت بسبب أخلاقي المسيحية ولسى جاية أخدم بعد فترة انقطاع تقوم حضرتك وتحذف المواضيع تبع الشبهات واللي تعبت فيها وكان أحد اخوة الأفاضل طلب تثبيتها لا اعرف ان كان حضرتك او حضرة مشرف القسم يحذفها دون سابق انذار
وكثثير عم اعتذر مع انه مافي داعي للاعتذار لأني ما بحب أزعل حد مني


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا أتكلمى براحتك ...المفرو أننا كلنا بندردش هنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عبود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا هو نبى ولا هو قديس ولا هو مُرسل من السماء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان مجرد رأى ( أتطلب منى وبإلحاح )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكل عارف أنى راجل صريح وواضح وماليش فى المحلسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش جديد على حد أنا هنا .!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من رأييى إلا أنى شاركت فى موضوعها ولم أرفض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ترجع تقولى أنى تطاولت وماعندى حياء وأستحياء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعايزة توقفنى عند حدى ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد أية وسبت أية ؟!!![/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



لا لم اطلب رأيه 
وهيك انسان ما بيهمني رأيه لأنه متحزب زيك 
وحاج بقى هيك تصرفات سيئة 
ورح يبقى الموضوع حتى لو نزلتوه قوي ورح يعمل مفعوله


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

ماطلبت رأي هيك واحد بموضوعي حاج بقى عبود وديزرت 
واذا زعلتوه الأخت دونا بجد رح تظلوا ببالي وما رح انساكم وانا وياكم والزمن طويل


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

ماطلبت رأي هيك  واحد بموضوع الرب ...ياناس ...افهموني ...
حبيت تشارك ولا لاء مش بتشارك عشاني ..افهمها وتذكرها بقى ورح رد أذكر مشاركتي 
وانا بعرف ليش عم تعمل هيك ياعبود ؟؟؟
لاتفكر ما بعرف ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

اذا بتريد مصلحة الخدمة يا اخي ماي روك وقف هيك مهزلة بقى 
لا يفكروا اني ضعيفة لأني لوحدي ربنا معي واقوى من اللي علي


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

> تعرف ازاي نقدر نحافظ عليهم لما نكون كلنا كتلة واحدة متجانسة بقلب واحد وروح وحدة نسامح من كل القلب ونبلش صفحة جديدة ويكون فكرنا فكر المسيح الخالي من الضغينة والكره ونحب بعضنا زي معلمنا ويكون قلبنا على الرعية زي حبيبنا شخص الرب يسوع هيك لما بدأت صدقوني ..
> حتى لما رجعت بدأت بنفس الطريقة مش عارفة بعدين ليش تغيرت الأمور ...
> يمكن لما نحيد عن المسار بنتعب اوووي وبيكلف غالي اوووي
> صدقاا موضوع النجوم هو للمحافظة عليكم ولتشجيعكم كما فكرة الموضوع المميز يا اخي عبود ...
> خلونا كلنا ايد وحدة نفكر مش بأنفسنا نفكر بالرب وبالخدمة ونصلي ونظف نفوسنا وأرواحنا ساعتها رح نتغير احنا ونشوف بعين الايمان الكل تغير ...



هي مشاركتي 
وين طلب رأيه بموضوع النجوم ....ياناس 
كونوا منصفين ....واتقوا الله بقى....


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *وعلى إيه بس يا آني بل؟؟؟
> ليه ماقدرتي تنامي عشان تحذير ولا عشان موضوع انكتب في المنتدى ولا غيره؟؟
> طيب خليتي إيه للمشاكل الحقيقية اللي تحصل بالعالم الحقيقي؟
> 
> ...



بليز يابيس راجع مشاركتي الأولى ماطلبت رأيه وآخر همي رأيه وحتى مشاركته بالموضوع 
ورح اقولها أخيرااا اللي بيشارك بيشارك للرب مش لجورجينا وخلصنا بقى ....
نقطة انتهى


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

وقفتوا خدمتي ..
ويل لمن تأتي منه العثرات ..


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> وفيها دوﻻراات  كمان





soso a قال:


> وادى واحده كمان اختار اللى يعجبك او خد الاتنين




:t31::t31::t31:


مقولتليش هتاخد انهى واحده يا استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> :t31::t31::t31:
> 
> 
> مقولتليش هتاخد انهى واحده يا استاذ ايمن



هههههههههههههههه هاخد اللي في النص​


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه هاخد اللي في النص​


هههههههههههههه

فهمت حاجه انا 
ﻻ 
olling:
هههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

اسوسو  متنسنيش فى شنطة الم فيها حاجة البيبى  وياريت تكون فيها جيوب ياما 
انتى عارفة الكراكيب بقا هههههههههه وهدية مقبولة مقدما


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اسوسو  متنسنيش فى شنطة الم فيها حاجة البيبى  وياريت تكون فيها جيوب ياما
> انتى عارفة الكراكيب بقا هههههههههه وهدية مقبولة مقدما


 




[/COL
 غالى والطلب رخيص يا نيفووو 

ايه رايك فى دى بس منغير الموديل 
هههههههههههههه

وطالما انتى من الاداره تاخدى منغير تقييم 
ههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> [/COL
> غالى والطلب رخيص يا نيفووو
> 
> ايه رايك فى دى بس منغير الموديل
> ...




تسلميلى ربنا يخليكى للغلابة يا سوسو  تعرفى بجد انا محوشة اقمشة جينز كتير من بنطلونات  قدمت على امل انى اعد فى الاجازة الصيفية واعملهم شنط ومحافظ وحاجات كده وادى الاجازة خلصت ولا بصيت فيهم حتى هههههههههههه انا هسيبلك انتى المهمة دى بقا يا سوسو الله معك


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> تسلميلى ربنا يخليكى للغلابة يا سوسو  تعرفى بجد انا محوشة اقمشة جينز كتير من بنطلونات  قدمت على امل انى اعد فى الاجازة الصيفية واعملهم شنط ومحافظ وحاجات كده وادى الاجازة خلصت ولا بصيت فيهم حتى هههههههههههه انا هسيبلك انتى المهمة دى بقا يا سوسو الله معك



تمام التمام 

دول بيعملوا احذيه كمان
انا بجرب الاول شنط


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> تمام التمام
> 
> دول بيعملوا احذيه كمان
> انا بجرب الاول شنط



جدعة برافو عليكى بس لما تخلصى حاجة تصوريها وتورينا عملتى ايه ومش تجبلنا صور من على النت تضحكى علينا يعنى ماشى هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> جدعة برافو عليكى بس لما تخلصى حاجة تصوريها وتورينا عملتى ايه ومش تجبلنا صور من على النت تضحكى علينا يعنى ماشى هههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههه 

كده بردوا يا نيفو 

نا انا بتفرج علشان اعمل زيها 

ههههههههههههه


:kap:


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> [/COL
> غالى والطلب رخيص يا نيفووو
> 
> ايه رايك فى دى بس منغير الموديل
> ...




حتى انت يا سوسو ليكى فى الكوسه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2015)

مالو الموضوع قلب علي صيانة كمبيوتر كدة


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حتى انت يا سوسو ليكى فى الكوسه




ههههههههههههه


بنتعلم ناكل  عيش يا ماريا 


بنشوف الناس بتعمل كده قولنا نجرب 


اصلى اللى بيعملوا كده بياكلها والعه 
انتى بقى خارج الاداره 
عايزه شنطه هاتى تقييم 

ههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مالو الموضوع قلب علي صيانة كمبيوتر كدة



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كمبيوتر 


فين ده ماهو مهنج وحالته حاله 

ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2015)

انا بقول كدة برضة 
بس انا حبيت اجبلكم 
هيفاء و
وهبي 
وبلاش وجع دماغ ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مالو الموضوع قلب علي صيانة كمبيوتر كدة



مالك يا بني انت تالية والا إيه الموضوع قلب على نظيرة نقولا احنا بنتكلم في المطبخ وعمل المُعجنات المحشية، مش شامم الريحة يعني... ريحة ملوخية عجب​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> مالك يا بني انت تالية والا إيه الموضوع قلب على نظيرة نقولا احنا بنتكلم في المطبخ وعمل المُعجنات المحشية، مش شامم الريحة يعني... ريحة ملوخية عجب​



شامم يا استاذ ايمن 
بس بتوع اسكندرية عايزين يتوهونا 
لكن علي مين 
الحمد لله انا وانت صاحيين ليهم 
واي حد يلف نعرف انة لف 
سواء ورق عنب ولا غيرة


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شامم يا استاذ ايمن
> بس بتوع اسكندرية عايزين يتوهونا
> لكن علي مين
> الحمد لله انا وانت صاحيين ليهم
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه يلف ولا ينف محسسنى اننا فى مؤامرة وناس مستخبية من ناس روح ياعم انت بالقهوة بتاعتك اللى بتخليك تقول الغاز دى :a63:


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> مالك يا بني انت تالية والا إيه الموضوع قلب على نظيرة نقولا احنا بنتكلم في المطبخ وعمل المُعجنات المحشية، مش شامم الريحة يعني... ريحة ملوخية عجب​



هو مفيش عندكم محشى بتنجان ؟!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه يلف ولا ينف محسسنى اننا فى مؤامرة وناس مستخبية من ناس روح ياعم انت بالقهوة بتاعتك اللى بتخليك تقول الغاز دى :a63:



ههههههههههههههههه
كمان مش فاهمة كلامي 
كفاية الاستاذ ايمن فاهم 
ودة اللي مديني رجاء اني مش وحيد 
في المنتدي


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

ههههههههههههههه لأ مش لسة فتحنا قسم المحاشي
عموماً انا هاسرج محشيتين وامكنهم على الماكينة بخيط اسود علشان الحشو مش يبان
​


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لأ مش لسة فتحنا قسم المحاشي
> عموماً انا هاسرج محشيتين وامكنهم على الماكينة بخيط اسود علشان الحشو مش يبان
> ​



يع خيط اسود وهاسرجهم لا دا مبقاش محشى بتنجان  مش عاوزة اديهم لرمسيس هو بيحب البتنجان هههههه


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

هههههههههههههههه


طيب متنسونيش فى طبق 

بس مش بحب الخيط الاسود خلو ابيض 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> فين يا استاذ عبود العودة بالمعلومة اللي جاتلك ..
> خلينا نشوف قناة تانية .. ��


 *[FONT=&quot]كنت هبشركم بخطوبة بتول ...أستنيت أعرف أنها مش هتتضايق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على ما راسلت الأعضاء المُتفيسين وجانى الرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت رورو سبقت [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]نفسى فى مشاركة من حوبو وموضوع من إيرينى ... وكيلو كباب وكفتة *​​[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> يع خيط اسود وهاسرجهم لا دا مبقاش محشى بتنجان  مش عاوزة اديهم لرمسيس هو بيحب البتنجان هههههه



في واحدة المفروض تبقي هي السباقة في القسم دة 
تقوووووووووووول يع 
انا بحب البتنجان وبزرعة كمان 
وهاتي اللي عندك 
ولو تحبي ابعت اللي عندي معنديش مانع 
وقد جنت علي نفسها براكش


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نفسى فى مشاركة من حوبو وموضوع من إيرينى ... وكيلو كباب وكفتة *​​





محسسنى يا استاذ عبود 
بتقول 
نفسى فى كوبايه نسكافيه وجنبهم كتاب روايه احلام وانا قاعد فى تكييف نايم  على صوت عبد الحليم 
ههههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2015)

حبو وصلت بالسلامة اهي 
بركاتك يا عبوووووووووود


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

*يعني جت على السيرة أخيراً
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2015)

شوفت يا استاذ ايمن 
بس تشم ان اسمها جة في الموضوع تدخل المنتدي 
وتقلب في الشوارع لحد ما تتوة في شوارع المنتدي 
واحنا نفضل منتظرين لحد ما تدوخنا وبعدين تدخل تشارك 
وانا كنت بقول عليها غلبانة 
طلعت انا ىاغلب من الغلب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> محسسنى يا استاذ عبود
> بتقول
> نفسى فى كوبايه نسكافيه وجنبهم كتاب روايه احلام وانا قاعد فى تكييف نايم  على صوت عبد الحليم
> ههههههههههه


*أنتى بتقولى فيها ؟
زمان كنت أعمل كوباية القهوة مع سوجارة وأأقوم فاتح المنتدى
على أتنين أشوفهم كاتبين أية النهاردة 
وكتير اللى معايا يقعدوا يتفرجوا عليا وأنا مبحلق فى الشاشة وعمال اضحك
يا سوسو دى حوبو مرة خلت الجناينى واقف يتفرج ع المجنو اللى عمال يضحك لوحده دة 
*​


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى بتقولى فيها ؟
> زمان كنت أعمل كوباية القهوة مع سوجارة وأأقوم فاتح المنتدى
> على أتنين أشوفهم كاتبين أية النهاردة
> وكتير اللى معايا يقعدوا يتفرجوا عليا وأنا مبحلق فى الشاشة وعمال اضحك
> ...




دلوقتى مش محتاح سيجاره 

ههههههههههههههه
مش هكمل ليتمسك عليا الكلام 
ههههههههه
----------

على العموم جهز السيجاره وكوبايه القهوه حبووووووووو وصلت بالسلامه


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2015)

فينك يا حبو *نوارة المنتدى* زي نوارة زهرة المانجو كده






​


----------



## اني بل (26 أغسطس 2015)

قاعدين عم يهرجوا ويفرحوا والناس زعلانة ...
شئ مخجل ...استحوا بقى


----------



## أَمَة (27 أغسطس 2015)

مش عيب ولا غلط انهم فرحانين.
خليكي متفائلة وافرحي مع الفرحانين عشان مفيش حد زعلان يا حبيبتي.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 أغسطس 2015)

أمة قال:


> مش عيب ولا غلط انهم فرحانين.
> خليكي متفائلة وافرحي مع الفرحانين عشان مفيش حد زعلان يا حبيبتي.


كلام جميل جدا أمة .. 
آني بل انت ادمية احساسك عالي جدا (ودي مشكلة في حد ذاتها) .. وانا هانصحك نصيحة من اخ اكبر ... الاكترية هنا آني بل مصريين واهتمامات المصريين مختلفة شوية (ممكن تبقي شويتين) عن سلوكك واتجاهاتك الفكرية .. انت مركزة علي الخدمة اكتر من اي حاجة تانية ... بينما المواضيع الحياتية اليومية بتلاقي اهتمام اكبر من الاعضاء ، لان كله بيروح الكنايس وكله بيسمع الوعظ ... اهتمي بالمواضيع الاجتماعية واجعليها مناصفة مع الدينية .. وخشي في المواضيع الحساسة وقولي رأيك بمنتهي الصراحة واتعلمي الخربشة والنغبشة

وتحياتي لك يا اني بل :t13:
​


----------



## aymonded (27 أغسطس 2015)

أختي العزيزة *آني بل* بلاش هذه الحساسية المفرطة، بالطبع شخصيتك حساسة جداً، لكن طبيعتنا كمصريين مختلفة شوية، لأننا هنا عادةً نستقبل أصعب وأعظم المشاكل بطريقة مضحكة، حتى مشاكلنا الشخصية بنحولها لصورة نكات مضحكة، لأن معظمنا بيحول أصعب أموره لشكل ضاحك ساخر، وحتى لما تلاقي واحد عنده عيب أو إعاقة في شيء ما بيحولها بتلقائية لنكات وهِزار على نفسه، ويضعها في إطار كوميدي، ودية طبيعتنا كده في مصر عموماً، لكن مش معنا أننا ضحكنا مع بعضنا يعني بنقلل من احترام حد مهما من يكون هوَّ، فرجاء تبعدي عن الزعل ولا تأخذي الأمور بحساسية لأن لو روك أو أي حد في اللي انتِ زعلانه منهم لو مش بيحترمك او بيقدرك مش كان رد عليكي من الأساس بل بالعكس لأن ليكي معزة خاصة ومش حد عايزك تسيبي المكان الكل رد على كلامك.. فارجوكي أقبلي المتضايقة منهم واعذري الكل.. كوني في ملء الفرح والسلام الإلهي على الدوام آمين​


----------

